# Corbin & New Departure Hub Dating Project - Need everyone's help pre-1933



## Gary Mc

The bicycle coaster brake was invented by New Departure sometime in the 1897-98 period. Early in 1897, the company created the so-called "controller." This was a device that acted as decelerator and also permitted coasting but was not a true "coaster brake". (Posts #89 & 97) In December of 1898 the company, because it didn't have the machinery, contracted with the P.&F. Corbin Co. of New Britain, Connecticut, to make 5,000 true coaster brakes... the first known order. Each concern was to sell the gadget that "brought the bike back".... They were marketed under the name of New Departure. In 1899 P.&F. Corbin Co. undertook to make its own brakes (continuing to use the New Departure name until at least 1906), and so in late 1899 New Departure produced the first at its own plant, The "New Departure" Automatic Coaster. (Post #120) *NOTE: This proves both companies had a working/sales partnership from 1898 to 1899 only.* 

*New Departure Bell Co. / New Departure Manufacturing Co., Bristol, Conn. Rear Coaster Brake Hubs:*

*New Departure "Junior"* - earliest ?; known 1936; last ?  (Used on children's sidewalk cycles; 1936 sch Post #131-132)

*New Departure "Endee"* - earliest ?; known 1930; last ?  (Used on children's scooter bikes & bicycles; 1930 ad Post #46)


*New Departure Model D* - earliest Dec 1933 (1933 ad Post #94; 1934 ad post #10; 1937 ad Post #40; Parts Diag Post #66; Cutaway pics Model D Post #63 & #284, WD Post #64, DD Post #65; manual & care Post #109)

*New Departure Model C* - 1927 to 1933 (pics Post #122; earliest possibly is 1920 cat Post #20; 1927 cat Post #17; Dec 1927 ad Post #96; 1928 ads Post #56, #'s 222-226; 1929 ad Post #47; 1932 ad Post #95; ad Post #98; 133 due to Post #94 Model D ad; Parts Diag Post #66) 

*New Departure Models B & BB (Tandems & Motorcycles)* - known 1906 to 1908 (ads Post #137) 

*New Departure Model A - originally known as "1903 Model" 1902/03, "1904 Model" 1903/04, called Model A by 1906* - 1902 to 1928 (1902 art Post #108; pics Post #5, 158, 171, 172; 1903 cat Post #19 & 270; 1903 Post #108; 1904 Post #107; 1904 ad Post #7 & 161; 1906 ref Post #49; 1906 Post #137; 1907 to 1909 Posts #227-230; 1913 cat Post #194; 1918 Post #38; 1918 cat Post # 4; 1919 Post #316; 124 Post #315; 1927 Post #61; 1927-28 cat Post #17; Parts Diag Post #66; cutaway Post #159; 1902 Patent Post # 180)

*New Departure*  - earliest ?; known ?; last ? (Only has "New Departure" on the machined brake arm end but "Bto'S.G.du G." on the brake arm near the axle; pics Post #81 & 83) 

*New Departure Coaster Brake Pat'd (on cast brake arm) "1902 Model"* - 1902 (Details Post #202; second & last ND cast coaster brake arm; side-pull spokes). 

*New Departure Bell Co. Bristol Conn. U.S.A. Pat'd (on cast brake arm) "Improved 1901 Model" aka "The Modern Witch"* - May 1901 to December 1901 (Brochure Post #310, Details Post #201; first cast coaster brake arm; side-pull spokes). 

*New Departure, Bristol Conn., U.S.A. (on machined brake arm) "First 1901 Model" aka "The Modern Witch"* - Dec. 1900 to May 1901 (Details Post #200; machined brake arm; side-pull spokes). 

*The "New Departure" Security Coaster Cyclometer* - 1900 (Post #143; Same as "New Departure" Automatic Coaster with an added cyclometer attached inside the sprocket side of the hub; straight-pull spokes). 

*The "New Departure" Automatic Coaster* - November 1899 to 1900 (See Post #120 & Post #143; straight-pull spokes). 

*"THE NEW DEPARTURE COASTER BRAKE & HUB, PATENTED, MF'D BY P&F CORBIN" on machined brake arm aka "New Departure Automatic Coaster & Brake" in catalog* - 1898 to 1900  (*First True Coaster Brake Hub; designed by ND, mf'd by Corbin, sold by both*;  1898 pics Post #52; 1899 pic Post #52; 1900 cat Post #71 & 136; Patent & Details Post #101; machined brake arm; straight-pull & side-pull spoke examples known). 

*New Departure Controller Pat'd on brake arm on right drive side*  - created 1897; 1898 *This is the very first Coaster "Decelerator" Brake Hub, designed by New Departure Bell, sold as "NEW DEPARTURE CONTROLLER" in 1898 (SEE POST #89)* (See pics Post #67; unique coaster brake arm on the right drive side;  1898 Columbia cat Post #88; patent Post #179). 
*P.&F. Corbin / Corbin Screw Corp, New Britain, Conn. Rear Coaster Brake Hubs:*

*Corbin Two-Speed Coaster Brake Model 10* - 1906 to 1920 (Pics Post #24; 1906 Racycle Post #49; 1907 ad Post #136; Post #26; 1913 cat Post #194; 1918 cat Post # 4; 1920 cat Post #92; cast brake arm 1906-1907, machined brake arm 1908-1920; unique concave hub shell; Manual Post #58; Patents filed Dec 12, 1904 & May 31, 1905, Issued Feb 27, 1906, Post #60)

*Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 8* - 1909 to 1922 (pics Post #25 & 268; 1909 ad Post #136; 1911 ad Post #8 & #26; 1913 cat Post #194; 1914 ad Post #37 & #84; 1918 cat Post # 4; 1919 ad Post #70; ; 1920 cat Post #92; 1921 ad Post #93; 1922 ad Post #156; machined brake arms only; concave hub shell)

*Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 7* - 1908 to 1909  (1908 ad Post#136; 1909 ad Post #; pics Post #34; first machined brake arm only; concave hub shell)

*Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 6* - 1905 to 1909 (1905 Post #122 & ad #136; 1906 ad Post #9 & #136; 1906 cat Post #27; 1907 ad Post #136; 1908 ad Post #; last cast brake arm only - "Corbin Duplex, The Corbin Screw Corp., New Britain Conn.U.S.A."; first concave hub shell)

*Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake for Chainless Bicycles.* - known 1906 (1906 cat Post #27)

*Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 5-A to 5-H - motorcycle & bicycle tandems only* known 1905-1911.  Numerous models 5-A to 5-H.  (1905 ad Post #136; 1906 Post #27 & 136, 1911 cat Post #26)

*"Corbin Duplex, The Corbin Screw Corp., New Britain Conn.U.S.A." on brake arm "1904 Model"* - 1904 (Ad Post #78; 1904 art Post #136; cast brake arm; last straight hub shell; came out Dec. 1903)

*"New Departure Duplex, P.&F.Corbin. New Britain Conn.U.S.A." on brake arm aka "1903 Model"* - late 1902 to 1903 (1902 Post #111; Pic Post #14, #79, & 154; 1903 Ad Post #78, 136, 193; 1903 IJ cat Post #87; cast brake arm; straight hub shell: First use of "Duplex" on Brake Arm)

*"New Departure Coaster, P.&F.Corbin. New Britain Conn.U.S.A." on cast brake arm aka "1902 Model" & Model No. 5* - 1902 (Post #264; cat. Post #280; cast brake arm, straight hub shell)

*"Corbin" on cast brake arm; Model No. 4* - 1902 (never seen a pic of this one; cat. Post #280; cast brake arm, straight hub shell)

*"New Departure Coaster, P.&F.Corbin. New Britain Conn.U.S.A." aka"1901 Model"* - 1900 to 1901 (1900 ad Post #136; straight-pull spokes; straight hub shell)

*"THE NEW DEPARTURE COASTER BRAKE & HUB, PATENTED, MF'D BY P&F CORBIN" on machined brake arm aka "New Departure Automatic Coaster & Brake" in catalog* - 1898 to 1900  (*First True Coaster Brake Hub; designed by ND, mf'd by Corbin, sold by both*;  1898 pics Post #52; 1899 pic Post #52; 1900 cat Post #71 & 136; Patent & Details Post #101; machined brake arm; straight-pull & side-pull spoke examples known). 
*Pierce-New Departure Rear Coaster Brake Hubs:*
1901 - New Departure (most likely the Corbin version) or Morrow (chain only) (See Post #269)

*Pope-New Departure Rear Coaster Brake Hubs:*

 *1898 Columbia, New Departure Controller brake* , Posts #88 & 179
 *1899 Columbia Coaster Brake* ??? Corbin/New Departure Automatic Coaster & Brake Post #219 & 240
 *1900 Columbia Brake* is NOT New Departure. Post #236 (hub to tire brake)
 *1901 Columbia Coaster Brake* eventually assigned to New Departure Mfg. in 1913, Post #238

*NOTE 1: CORBIN REAR COASTER BRAKE HUB ARM STYLES:* 

*Machined* coaster brake arms - 1898 to 1900/01 (P.&F.Corbin) & 1907 to 1921 (Corbin Screw Corp)
*Cast* coaster brake arms - 1900 (1901 Model) to 1906
*NOTE 2: "P.&F. CORBIN CO." & "CORBIN SCREW CORP'N" ON COASTER BRAKE HUB ARMS*

*The Corbin Screw Corporation* - 1904 to 1921 (Came into use sometime after May 2, 1903)
*P.&F.Corbin Co.* - 1898 to 1903
BASIS: Posts #136​
*NOTE 3: USE OF "NEW DEPARTURE" ON COASTER BRAKE HUB ARMS*

*New Departure Bell Co. & New Departure Manufacturing* - 1897 forward
*P&F Corbin* - 1898 to 1903 (New Departure Coaster in 1902 & New Departure Duplex in 1903
*The Corbin Screw Corporation* - "Corbin Duplex" used instead 1904 & later (*NOTE:* Corbin continued to state "New Departure" in catalogs and even the brake arms in their ads appear as New Departure Duplex from 1905 through 1907 but I am firmly convinced that The Corbin Screw Corporation never actually used New Departure Duplex on the hub coaster brake arms after 1903; One side note, 1904 ads alone show "Corbin's Duplex" on the coaster brake arm which was also never used)
*NOTE 4: NEW DEPARTURE COASTER BRAKE BEGAN 1898 ON:* 

Columbia (New Departure Controller, Post #88) 
Iver Johnson (Post #52 "THE NEW DEPARTURE COASTER BRAKE & HUB, PATENTED, MF'D BY P&F CORBIN")
Crescent catalogs don't show a coaster brake until 1900; no details. (Post #30)

*NOTE: Corbin & New Departure Fixie Rear Hubs & Front Hubs had to be moved to post #3 to accommodate more info here on Coaster Brake Hubs.*


----------



## Balloontyre

*Model A*

I saw the Model A advertised in a 1911 Mead catalog, it was shown as introducing "new hub". I cant find the catalog cut at the moment.
Maybe someone has a copy to post?


----------



## Gary Mc

*Corbin & New Departure Fixie Rear Hubs & Front Hubs*

*Rear Hubs (No Coaster Brake - FIXIE)*

*New Departure Model BRX Rear "Road" Hubs*  - known 1936 (1936 sch Post #131-132; straight hub shell)

*New Departure Model RX Rear "Road" Hubs*  - known ? (1936 sch ref Post #131-132; concave hub shell)

*New Departure Model R Rear "Road" Hubs*  - known 1918 (1918 cat Post # 4; Pic Post #102 & #128)

*Corbin Model No. 26*  - known 1905 to 1920 (1905 Post #122; 1909 ad Post #; 1911 cat Post #26; 1920 cat Post #92)
*Front Hubs:*

*New Departure Model W* - earliest 1935 (Ad Post #110)

*New Departure Model SM* - 1927 to 1935 (Pics Post #122 & #283; 1935 Post #110; straight hub shell)

*New Departure Model MX* - known ? (Pics Post #62; 1936 sch ref Post #131-132; concave hub shell)

*New Departure Model M* - known 1906 to 1930 (1906 ad Post #137; 1913 Post #3; 1918 cat Post # 4; 1923-1924 ref Post #50; 1930 cat Post #150; pics Post #282 & 292)

*New Departure Model F (Tandems & Motorcycles)* - known 1906 (1906 ad Post #)

*New Departure Model BM* - ? (Post #33)

*Corbin Model No. 16* - 1904 to 1930 (1905 ad Post #122; 1909 ad Post #; 1911 ad Post #8 & #26; 1920 cat Post #92; 1930 Post #150)
*Motorcycle Rear Hub Models*
Corbin: 5-B, 5-E, 9, 9-A, 11, 11-A, 12, 12-A, 18, 18-A, 19, 19-A; ND B, BB

*Motorcycle Front Hub Models*
Corbin 15, 17; ND F


----------



## Gary Mc

*1918 Mead Ranger Bicycles Catalog*






*Rear Hubs:*

New Departure Model A 








New Departure Model R Rear "Road" Hubs 








Corbin Two-Speed Brake Model 10 








Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 8 





*Front Hubs:*

New Departure Model M


----------



## pelletman

*1908 New Departure Model A NOS*

This shows us it was around by 1908


----------



## Gary Mc

pelletman said:


> This shows us it was around by 1908




Thanks pelletman, that may well be the earliest so I am going to show it as earliest 1908 unless we get evidence of an earlier one.  That is a magnificent example by the way. - Gary


----------



## Gary Mc

*ND Model A 1904 Ad*


----------



## Gary Mc

*Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 8 & Front Hub Model 16 - 1911 ad*


----------



## Gary Mc

*Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 6 - 1906 ad*


----------



## Gary Mc

*1934 New Departure Model D ad*

Here's a ND Model D ad from 1934 which means the Model C was replaced at this point.


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Ad from 1905 just because I thought it was COOL!!!!*



Look at the exaggerated hubs!!!!!


----------



## pelletman

I cross posted this on the Wheelmen website.  Andrew Gorman replied:

Here is some information I dug up a couple of years ago:
I had a few minutes to troll through Google Books and found a few dates for the introduction and production of these hubs. Most of these dates came from magazine advertisements and some trade journal articles. Definitely not authoritative, but a start

Model A - Earliest mention 1906, still advertised in 1917

Model B - The mysterious Model B was a heavy duty hub for motorcycles and tandems

Model C - The "New Model C" was advertised in 1928

Model D - The "New Model D" was advertised in 1934. I have seen this date before the introduction of the model D.

Hopefully this quickly researched information will be some help, but I'm sure there was a lot of overlap as supplies of hubs on hand were used up, and/or sold as replacements. By the way, bicycles and accessories were constantly advertised in Boys Life, which are "full view" on Google Books.

Atherton coaster brake:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?10420-Atherton-Coaster-Brake-dates&highlight=atherton


----------



## Larmo63

Gary, do you have the whole 1918 catalogue? I have a complete 1919

Mead cat. with a LOT of information in it.


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Duplex, P.&F.Corbin. New Britain Conn.U.S.A.*

New Departure Duplex, P.&F.Corbin. New Britain Conn.U.S.A. on brake arm which is different than the model 6 ads.  This was on one of Blue's Racycles so I have added it to the list until an ad can be found.


----------



## Gary Mc

Larmo63 said:


> Gary, do you have the whole 1918 catalogue? I have a complete 1919
> 
> Mead cat. with a LOT of information in it.




Yep, I have an entire 1918 catalog & posted the Corbin & ND brake pages.  Can you check your 1919 catalog to see which ones were available in 1919.  Pretty sure it will have the ND A, R, & M.  Not sure what you will find on the Corbin's.  Yes, I love the Mead catalogs as the sheer amount of information is great.  Thanks. - Gary


----------



## Gary Mc

*While waiting for others to post here's another just for fun Corbin pic....*

Corbin Coaster Brake Post Card from 1910 featuring a Teddy Roosevelt caricature:


----------



## Gary Mc

*1927-28 New Departure Improved Coaster Brake Catalogue - Shows ND Models A & C*

Howie Cohen's "Everythings Bicycles" website has a 1927-28 New Departure Improved Coaster Brake Catalogue.  From the website: "A 24 page well illustrated catalogue showing the improved Model C coaster Brake, the Model A Coaster Brake, front hubs, bells the cyclometer, trouser guards and steel balls. The condition is fair-good, the dimensions are 6 x 9 inches, photo #042-01.

*
First date on ND Model C is 1927
New last date on ND Model A is 1928
*

http://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_r...eyall=&srkeywords=&srcateg=000000000000000254


----------



## pelletman

Bill Smith just posted this on the Wheelmen site:


Dave,
Great post on hubs. I have searched through my Iver Johnson and Lovell Diamond catalogs with many of the early ones containing a lot of bicycle sundries. The 1903, the Lovell Diamond Bicycle Supplies Catalog shows the Model A the first time, calling it the 1903 Model. I was able to track the Model A through to 1926. In 1920, the Lovell Diamond catalog shows a Model C for the first time. I think this Model must have ran through 1933. In a 1934 Ward's Catalog, I found what they call the new Model D brake hub in nickel finish. They claimed it had 90% braking surface than the old model which apparently was the Model C. If you compare the Model C and D, it is very evident that the D has many more braking washers than the C, giving a much better braking ability. The 1936 Ward's Catalog now has the Model D in a chrome finish. After 1959, the Mattatuck brought out New Departure and lasted until the mid-sixties.

There are images on the Wheelmen site you might want to take a look at

http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5104


----------



## Gary Mc

*ND Model A - new first appearance 1903 Lovell Diamond Bicycle Supplies Catalog*



pelletman said:


> Bill Smith just posted this on the Wheelmen site:
> 
> 
> Dave,
> Great post on hubs. I have searched through my Iver Johnson and Lovell Diamond catalogs with many of the early ones containing a lot of bicycle sundries. The 1903, the Lovell Diamond Bicycle Supplies Catalog shows the Model A the first time, calling it the 1903 Model. I was able to track the Model A through to 1926. In 1920, the Lovell Diamond catalog shows a Model C for the first time. I think this Model must have ran through 1933. In a 1934 Ward's Catalog, I found what they call the new Model D brake hub in nickel finish. They claimed it had 90% braking surface than the old model which apparently was the Model C. If you compare the Model C and D, it is very evident that the D has many more braking washers than the C, giving a much better braking ability. The 1936 Ward's Catalog now has the Model D in a chrome finish. After 1959, the Mattatuck brought out New Departure and lasted until the mid-sixties.
> 
> There are images on the Wheelmen site you might want to take a look at
> 
> http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5104




Thanks pelletman!!!  

I'll now show the ND Model A beginning 1903 with the the Lovell Diamond Bicycle Supplies Catalog as the data source and mention first called the 1903 Model.


----------



## Gary Mc

*ND Model C - new first appearance 1920 Lovell Diamond Bicycle Supplies Catalog*



pelletman said:


> Bill Smith just posted this on the Wheelmen site:
> 
> 
> Dave,
> Great post on hubs. I have searched through my Iver Johnson and Lovell Diamond catalogs with many of the early ones containing a lot of bicycle sundries. The 1903, the Lovell Diamond Bicycle Supplies Catalog shows the Model A the first time, calling it the 1903 Model. I was able to track the Model A through to 1926. In 1920, the Lovell Diamond catalog shows a Model C for the first time. I think this Model must have ran through 1933. In a 1934 Ward's Catalog, I found what they call the new Model D brake hub in nickel finish. They claimed it had 90% braking surface than the old model which apparently was the Model C. If you compare the Model C and D, it is very evident that the D has many more braking washers than the C, giving a much better braking ability. The 1936 Ward's Catalog now has the Model D in a chrome finish. After 1959, the Mattatuck brought out New Departure and lasted until the mid-sixties.
> 
> There are images on the Wheelmen site you might want to take a look at
> 
> http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5104





Pelletman, Changing the ND Model C earliest to 1920 with data source as the 1920 Lovell Diamond Bicycle Supplies Catalog & more confirmation ended in 1933.

Great pic on the brake disc differences between the Models C & D.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Here's another just for fun 1910 Corbin Coaster Brake postcard....*

Corbin Coaster Brake Post Card from 1910 featuring a Lady Godiva caricature:


----------



## Gary Mc

*1920 Corbin Duplex Coaster Brakes parts manual*

Ordered this 20 page parts manual reprint last night, looks like it cover motorcycles & bicycles.  I'll post the pages that cover bicycle hubs when it arrives.


----------



## Gary Mc

*A little more levity with another 1910 Corbin Coaster Brake postcard....*

while I wait on others to post new data or the parts manual to arrive, LOL.......


----------



## Gary Mc

*Corbin Two-Speed Coaster Brake Model 10 pics from ebay*

This recently sold on ebay.  I had a lowball bid that got nowhere near the final price.  It appears to be a Corbin Two-Speed Coaster Brake Model 10.  Same brake arm cover listed as "part no. 104, cover" in post #3 in this thread parts chart.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 8 sold on ebay recently*

Here are pics of a chromed (replated) Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 8 that sold on ebay recently as well.


----------



## Gary Mc

*The 1911 Corbin Hubs catalog @ Nostalgic.net*

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle281

The 1911 Corbin Hubs catalog @ Nostalgic.net shows the following Corbin bicycle hubs for sale:

*Rear Coaster Brake Hubs:*
Corbin Two-Speed Coaster Brake Model 10 
Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 8 
Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 5-D, Narrow 
Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Tandem Model 5-A 

*NOTE: For Sale rear coaster brake hubs show machined brake arms, "cast" brake arms are only shown in parts diagrams in addition to machined ones in 1911*

*Rear Hubs (No Coaster Brake)*
Corbin Model No. 26 

*Front Hubs:*
Corbin Model No. 16

*The following 3 hubs are referenced but not for sale*
Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 5-H 
Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 5-G 
Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 5-F

*Motorcycle Rear Hubs*
Corbin Models: 9, 9-A, 11, 11-A, 12, 12-A

*Motorcycle Front Hubs*
Corbin Models: 15


----------



## Gary Mc

*1906 Corbin Duplex 'New Departure' catalog @ Howie Cohen's Everything Bicycles*

http://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_r...eyall=&srkeywords=&srcateg=000000000000000254

*The limited views on Howie's site shows the following hubs in 1906:*


New Departure Duplex, The Corbin Screw Corp. New Britain Conn.U.S.A. Coaster Brake Model 6 
Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 5 
The Corbin Duplex New Departure Coaster Brake for Chainless Bicycles

*NOTE: Only shows "CAST" brake arms, not machined.*

*On Howie's site: *"A 20 page catalogue when the company was Corbin, producing New Departure hubs. Well illustrated with specifications and service instructions. Of special interest is the rare coaster brake for chainless bikes."


----------



## Gary Mc

*Need help on the Corbin hubs.....*

If anyone has any Corbin hub ads or catalogs I could really use your help with this little project??????  Thanks - Gary


----------



## Gary Mc

*One final piece of levity after an evening of Corbin data searching on the web....*

1910 Corbin PostCard perfect for night in the form of Paul Revere's ride......


----------



## pelletman

As stated earlier, Columbia New Departure showed up in 1898.  I just went through some Crescent catalogs and they don't show a coaster brake until 1900, as a $5 option, and no details on which coaster brake.  I find it odd Columbia was 2 years ahead.  Crescent was a HUGE manufacturer, with 100K bikes sold in 1898, at least according to them..

Pierce charged $10 for unspecified brake in 1899!  I wonder what made their brake worth 2x as much!


----------



## Balloontyre

*MX*

I am curious to know what years the Mod MX front hub fits in.


----------



## Gary Mc

Balloontyre said:


> I am curious to know what years the Mod MX front hub fits in.




Balloontyre,  Is it pre-1933?  If so I'll add it to the list needing research.  Thanks.  -  Gary


----------



## Balloontyre

Yup, Pre 33, hour glass style, 36 hole hub, no oil port on the one I have.  I'm told that a pre 33 model BM also exisists.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 7 pics*

Here are some pics of a very nice Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 7 courtesy of rustyspoke66:


----------



## Gary Mc

*Current Status of dating project in Post #1*

Just so everybody knows I am updating Post #1 in this thread with all updates so it is current to what has been found to date.  Lot's more research needed & continuing......


----------



## Gary Mc

*Another 1910 Corbin Coaster Brake Post Card just for your "viewing pleasure"*

*Featuring Mazeppa's Ride, an adventurous journey of a man on a bike bounding alone across the desert track.....*





And the back side of these postcards for anyone who's curious......


----------



## Gary Mc

*1914 Corbin Ad*

Appears to be a Corbin Duplex Model 8.....

Also note in the ad below THE CORBIN SCREW CORPORATION, "THE AMERICAN HARDWARE CORPORATION, Successors".  Corbin made a great number of models of hubs prior to 1914 but it seems so far in my research post-1914, models were limited to the same ones available in 1914.  Could it possibly be Corbin was bought out around 1914 or just prior and the new corporate owners put their bicycle hub program on the back burner to a slow death.  Not sure when Corbin ended yet but know they continued until at least 1920.  This will require more research as well & more food for thought.

*POST NOTE:* _Corbin became a part of American Hardware Corp in the 1800's prior to their entry in the bicycle hub market so no more research required at this point.  It is just an interesting footnote that America Hardware shows up on an ad this late but not earlier, potentially just to advertise the relationship._


----------



## Gary Mc

*Cool 1918 New Departure Model A Ad*


----------



## Gary Mc

*Cool early New Departure Coaster Brake Poster*

Repops on ebay right now.....


----------



## Gary Mc

*And finally on a Friday afternoon for your viewing pleasure something racy for 1937*

First off I know it's 1937 (not pre-1933) but I found this to be "racy" with a lot of leg showing for the times....

1937 New Departure Model D Ad, also interesting to note: "New Departure, Division of General Motors Corporation"!!!!!  Not sure what year they were bought by GM.


----------



## pelletman

Gary Sanderson did a great presentation at the last Wheelmen meet in Findlay OH in July, he will be joining us here.  He knows the history of the company and what happened when.  He is from NJ and has lost power for who knows how long, but he is aware of this link and will join us as soon as he can


----------



## Gary Mc

pelletman said:


> Gary Sanderson did a great presentation at the last Wheelmen meet in Findlay OH in July, he will be joining us here.  He knows the history of the company and what happened when.  He is from NJ and has lost power for who knows how long, but he is aware of this link and will join us as soon as he can




Pelletman, Cool!!!! Thank You for getting some of the Wheelmen involved in this project.  It is greatly appreciated.  I will continue this all I can on the web & order catalogs as I see them available.  Hope Gary gets his power back soon and I continue to pray for everyone in the NE impacted by Sandy.  Thanks. - Gary


----------



## Gary Mc

*One more 1910 Corbin postcard appropriate for tomorrow*

Thought this 1910 Corbin Postcard was a good one in honor of Mayor Bloomberg doing what I consider the right thing & canceling the NYC marathon even if he did it late.  So with that thought in mind I present you Corbin's version of *The First Marathon*....


----------



## Gary Mc

*Doesn't help dating hubs but one more just for fun....*

I find it fascinating that so many companies used pinback buttons to do their advertising particularly in the early days of cycling.  Here are some of Corbin's Coaster Brake buttons currently on ebay......


----------



## Gary Mc

*More Corbin Coaster Brake advertising.....*

I am a huge fanatic when it comes to looking at early advertising and marketing ads, ideas, items, etc. I guess that goes back to my days of research (in a library actually looking at print media long before the internet) as a grad assistant at GSU a lifetime ago when working on a MBA and in my career in Marketing for a large corporation that spanned a number of years.  I guess that makes research such as this enjoyable to me and while this thread is specifically geared to dating these hubs I think it is appropriate to display the items these companies used to advertise their products as well and hopefully they'll help dating as well.  So far you have seen print media ads, postcards, pinback buttons, and now watch fobs.  I'll continue to add to that list as the research progresses.  I guess this is moving toward a dating & history of these companies.  Another method of advertising in the early days of cycling was products such as watch fobs for gentlemen & I am sure ladies used them as well whereas the pinback buttons were aimed more at the children's market.  With that in mind here is a Corbin watch fob from circa 1900-1910.


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Hub to add to the list - 1930 New Departure Endee Coaster Brake*

*1930 New Departure Endee Coaster Brake magazine print ad.* 

Used on children's scooter bikes & bicycles.  I find the name "Endee" a great name play as in "ND" for New Departure.


----------



## Gary Mc

*1929 NEW DEPARTURE COASTER BRAKE Model C ad*

1929 NEW DEPARTURE COASTER BRAKE Model C ad


----------



## Gary Mc

*Early New Departure Model A ad - no date*

Early New Departure Model A ad - no date


----------



## Gary Mc

*1906 Racycle Catalog*

http://www.proteanpaper.com//scart_...=norm&srkeyall=ALL&srkeywords=corbin&srcateg=

The 1906 Racycle catalog at Howie Cohen's Everything Bicycles lists the following hub options:


Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake (Corbin Screw Corporation)
Corbin Two-Speed Coaster Brake (Corbin Screw Corporation)
New Departure Coaster Brake (The Bell) (New Departure Manufacturing Co.)
New Morrow Coaster Brake (Eclipse Machine Co.)
Thor Coaster Brake (Aurora Automatic Machinery Co.) 

NOTES: This is the earliest instance of the Corbin Two-Speed to date, while Model numbers are not given, could this be the Model 10????


----------



## Gary Mc

*1923-24 Hub Cycle and Auto Supply Co of Boston - ND Model M Front hub*

http://www.proteanpaper.com//scart_...ic=000000000000009338&part=000000000000001398

Howie Cohen's Everything Bicycles Site; 1923-24 Hub Cycle and Auto Supply Co of Boston; page 103; Shows the New Departure Model M Front Hub


----------



## Gary Mc

*1904 book; ...History of the House of P. & F. Corbin, MCMIV ...;by John B. Comstock*

There was a history written on P.&F. Corbin in 1904 by John Comstock. Starting to look through it to see if I can glean anything on their early days in the bicycle industry.  It is at Google Books:

http://books.google.com/books?id=y_...EwAQ#v=onepage&q=corbin screw history&f=false

POST NOTE: Quickly scanned this 105 page book & turned up nothing on bicycles or hubs, it is essentially a history of the first 50 years of the company mainly in the hardware/screw industry.  One note is that P.&F.Corbin is found on page 90:

"The greatest need of P & F Corbin in 1902 was increased foundry facilities to provide castings for the enlarged factory Accordingly on September 9th the directors empowered the management to build an iron foundry 60 x 400 feet upon the Annex property on Stanley Street The work was pushed with all the speed possible and a large force of men is now employed in a commodious foundry equipped with the most modern devices.  

On May 2 1903 the Corbin Screw Corporation was organized as a subsidiary company of the American Hardware Corporation to take charge of the manufacture of screws and screw products in the screw plants formerly belonging to P & F Corbin and the Russell & Erwin Manufacturing Company"

*So we can take from this, that up to May 1903, hubs may have been labeled P.&F. Corbin on the brake arms and beginning in May 1903 or that general timeframe the hubs changed to being labeled Corbin Screw Corp. on the brake arms*


----------



## Gary Mc

*Luxlow 1898 Iver Johnson with New Departure Corbin coaster brake*

http://luxlow.com/bicycles/llpatina...nson-wood-wheel-single-tube-safety-bike-2200/

*THE NEW DEPARTURE COASTER BRAKE & HUB
PATENTED
MF'D BY P&F CORBIN*

From the Luxlow website:
"Beautiful Early Iver Johnson Arms & Cycle Works Bicycle built in Fitchburg Massachusetts with one of the First New Departure Coaster Brake Hubs. The first Iver Johnson Bicycles were made for Lovell Diamond and Sold as Iver Johnson Sporting Goods Lovell Diamond Bicycles Boston Mass. This Wonderfully Preserved Gem appears to be one of Iver’s first self badged Iver Johnson Arms & Cycle Works Bicycle built in Fitchburg Mass. in 1898. This Bicycle wore Iver Johnson’s own Badge and was marketed solely as a Iver Johnson Bicycle. This Early Iver Could be considered Safety or Early post Safety Era. *This Bike has amazing parts including one of the first New Departure Coaster Brakes MFG by P & F Corbin* and a Front Roller Brake. The Detail and Craftsmanship of this Iver is quite exquisite with jewelry like detail, a nice beginning for what we would come to be expect from Iver Johnson Bicycles. "

This may be a first year New Departure Coaster Brake & Hub manufactured by Corbin.  

*NOTE the machined large brake arm on this hub that also goes up covering the side of the hub with the engraved label near the top of the hub on this large machined brake arm.  Interesting that this, what may be first year was machined while general thought is that cast versions were the earlier ones.  So new question is did the originals have machined arms, followed by cast arms in subsequent years, & then a change back to machined arms????  More food for thought & more to come.......*

OK got the pics pulled over, for your viewing pleasure one of the earliest, an:
*1898 P.&F. Corbin "New Departure" Coaster Brake Hub* from an 1898 Iver Johnson:














*POST NOTE ADDED 11/04/12 @ 1:37 PM EST:* This 1899 Ladies Columbia Chainless appears to have the same hub.


----------



## Gary Mc

*What I found next completely blew my mind after the 1898 P&F Corbin ND.....*

What I found next completely blew my mind after finding the pics of the Luxlow 1898 P&F Corbin New Departure.  How about a possible:

*Possible 1898 NEW DEPARTURE BELL CO BRISTOL CONN. U.S.A AND PAT'D; Note made by New Departure Bell Co. and not P.&F. Corbin!!!!!!!!!! *





*NOTE the similarities of this coaster brake arm to those of the early Corbin in that they are cast & similar in design.  Who had the patent & who copied?????  Appears New Departure Bell Company had the cast coaster brake arm design first!!!!!! *

From WorthPoint:

*On the hub:*
"Brake arm denotes the manufacturer to be NEW DEPARTURE BELL CO BRISTOL CONN. U.S.A AND PAT'D . There is no patent date or other identifiable date on the hub itself but the caged ball bearings carry a patent date of JUNE 14, 1898. The only other markings I noted was the stamped number 20403. That could be a serial number or possible denote a date of manufacture? No amount of research I did was able to help with deciphering that number. The hub was disassembled to check function and internal condition and it appears to be nearly unused and functions flawlessly. There is very little wear visible on the faces of the sprocket teeth. Most coaster brakes you are familiar with use internal discs and spacers much like automotive clutch assemblies which when compressed create the necessary friction to effect braking. This on the other hand has as an integral part of the braking arm a cam operated expander which under back pedaling pressure causes the steel shoes to expand against the inside of the hub drum. The braking arm assembly itself appears to be either cast brass or bronze. In operation, this is much more similar to a drum brake than a standard coaster brake in that it uses a kick back motion rather than a cable or rod to operate the braking cam. Note that the very end of the brake arm has been altered slightly which during use will be located under the chainstay strap and not visible. Quite an interesting piece of early bicycle technology."

*New Departure Bell Company History*

The following information was found at New Departure Manufacturing Company Written by Bill Bowman
New Departure Bell Company was formed in 1888 by brothers Albert and Edward Rockwell in Bristol, Connecticut as a manufacturer of doorbells. They began operations at one end of a clock factory, manufacturing doorbells. Soon after, they branched out manufacturing various other products. *In 1898, New Departure introduced the bicycle coaster brake* and in 1903 they also began making brakes for belt and chain-driven motorcycles. Large quantities of bicycle front and rear wheel hubs were produced."

*So the Plot thickens, in 1898 there were two separate companies making "New Departure" Coaster Brake hubs up to at least 1906, P.&F. Corbin Co. and New Departure Bell Company.  So far no links between the two so I will start searching for court cases since sometime between 1906 and 1911 Corbin quit using the New Departure monicker on their hubs.*

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/near-mint-1898-departure-bell-co-hub-129755270


----------



## Gary Mc

*Ready to say "CHARGE AHEAD" after the last 2 finds/posts so........*

that calls for some fun in the form of another 1910 Corbin postcard, "The Charge of the Light Brigade"......


----------



## Gary Mc

*More Fun Stuff: New Departure had pinback buttons too, ND Model A*

Really neat one, I just love these!!!!!!


----------



## Gary Mc

*1928 Boys Life ad, New Departure Model C*


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Updates / Finds get updated in Post #1*

Everyone, please remember to keep looking back at Post #1 in this thread.  Every new piece of information we uncover is getting added back there to the timeline for these two hub manufacturers.....


----------



## Gary Mc

*Corbin Two-Speed Model 10 Coaster Brake Manual*

is located at Dave's Vintage Bicycles / Nostalgic.net at:

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle340


----------



## Gary Mc

*Corbin Two-Speed Model 10 Coaster Brake Patent 1906*

CORBIN TWO-SPEED HUB, CHARLES W. SVENSON, Patent number: 813464, Filing date: Dec 12, 1904, Issue date: Feb 27, 1906


----------



## Gary Mc

*Corbin Two-Speed Model 10 Coaster Brake Patent #2 1906*

CORBIN TWO-SPEED HUB, CHARLES W. SVENSON, Patent number: 813465, Filing date: May 31, 1905, Issue date: Feb 27, 1906


----------



## Gary Mc

*1927 New Departure Coaster Brakes ad ~ Curious it still shows a Model A on the bike*

*1927 New Departure Coaster Brakes ad ~ KIDS PLAYING BASEBALL*

I find this ad very interesting to our New Departure timeline.  When you blow this 1927 ad up it is clearly a Model A on the bike.  Now we know the Model A was in the catalog through 1928 yet the Model C was available as early as 1920 but the general thought is most bicycles that got New Departure hubs in 1927 got Model C's beginning in 1927.  Why would New Departure do an ad in 1927 with a 24 year old run hub when a new one was available in the form of the Model C?????????  Did ND not start advertising the "Improved" Model C until 1928 as I posted in an earlier 1928 ad with the "Improved" Model C? Very curious indeed!!!!!!






*MY HUMBLE EDITORIAL ON THIS 1927 ND AD FEATURING BASEBALL FROM A HISTORICAL PERSPECTIVE:* _We so often forget about historical context and the times when these bicycles were built.  1927 is of particular interest to me as I am currently restoring a 1927 Stutz motor-bike built by Pope/Westfield and I like to often marvel at what was going on in the world when these great bikes were built.  I am also a huge fan of baseball of our past, before performance enhancing drugs ruined my favorite "stats" driven sport, for me at least.  From a baseball perspective as the picture reminded me, we marvel at these old bikes, their history, and the context of the times.  This was an ad from a time, 1927, which was the year the Sultan of Swat, maybe the greatest baseball player ever, Babe Ruth hit 60 home runs in the middle of his playing career.  A feat accomplished only once since with Maris' 61 in 1961, without the use of performance enhancing drugs and one of the greatest feats of sports history.  If I could magically be transported back in time for just one day, I can't imagine a greater day than riding a 1927 Stutz motor-bike to Yankee Stadium in New York on Sept 30, 1927 to watch the Babe hit his 60th. Can you imagine the electricity in the air that great day? Just WOW, what an era!!!!!_


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure MX Front Hub pics*

New Departure MX Front Hub pics


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model D Rear Hub CUTAWAY DEMO pics*

New Departure Model D Rear Hub CUTAWAY DEMO pics


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model WD Rear Hub CUTAWAY DEMO pics*

New Departure Model WD Rear Hub CUTAWAY DEMO (I know not pre-1933 but thought I'd add them anyway as a great resource)


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model DD Rear Hub CUTAWAY DEMO pics*

New Departure Model DD Rear Hub CUTAWAY DEMO (I know not pre-1933 but thought I'd add them anyway as a great resource)


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model A, Model C, & Model D Parts Diagrams*

*New Departure Model A Parts Diagram* 





*New Departure Model C Parts Diagram*





*New Departure Model D Parts Diagram*


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Controller Pat'd hub - where does this fit in? Definitely very early*

Found this at:

http://bikeville.blogspot.com/2012_05_01_archive.html

*New Departure Controller Pat'd hub!!!!  Now know this is the first decelerator/coaster brake hub from 1898!!!!!!!! ... *

From Bikeville Blogspot thoughts, May 2012:

"New Departure Controller Pat'd coaster brake hub. This is an early one, notice the brake arm on the driveside(no cog affixed in the photo). It is also takes straight-pull(or sometimes referred to as button head) spokes. New Departure began in 1888 producing doorbells and by 1898, they produced their first bicycle coaster brake hub. They later were purchased by General Motors in 1916. New Departure hubs, the later model D hubs particularity, were known for their great modulation in braking and were found on popular Schwinn Phantoms bicycles. (from researching,  this appears to be the only photographs of the New Departure Controller hub online. I hope to keep putting more weird and esoteric bicycle parts online)"

*NOTE: Interesting to note the Coaster Brake is on the right side.*


----------



## MOTOmike

*New Departure WL Front Hub*

I have a New Departure WL front hub on my 1930-1932 Mead Crusader.  This is a blackout hub; weren't blackout hubs only produced during WWII?  If this is true, then this represents a repair job.  This same bike has a New Departure Model C rear hub.  I included a couple photos of the WL front hub.


----------



## Gary Mc

msreust said:


> I have a New Departure WL front hub on my 1930-1932 Mead Crusader.  This is a blackout hub; weren't blackout hubs only produced during WWII?  If this is true, then this represents a repair job.  This same bike has a New Departure Model C rear hub.  I included a couple photos of the WL front hub.




msreust, Pretty sure blackout WL hubs were WWII only & would be a repair job.  Hopefully others will weight in who are more versed on post-1933 bikes than me.  Yours probably originally had a SM on it, but that WL is a very nice hub, thanks for sharing pics. - Gary


----------



## Gary Mc

*Corbin Duplex Model 8 - April, 1919 The American Boy*

From an ad in the April, 1919 The American Boy
Eighteen years of brake study backs the 1919 Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake—so does a ten-million-dollar corporation. Those are the two principal reasons why the Corbin absolutely can’t go wrong—why it’s got to be safe, comfortable, long-lasting, positive.


----------



## Gary Mc

*From 1900 Rice Lewis & Son catalog - New Departure Automatic Coaster & Brake*

Bicycle accessories 
1900 [catalogue] 
Rice Lewis & Son Limited.
Published 1900 by Rice Lewis in Toronto . 
Written in English.






Located at: http://archive.org/stream/bicycleaccess00riceuoft#page/26/mode/2up/search/departure

Lists a "New Departure Automatic Coaster & Brake".  The Brake arm says:

THE NEW DEPARTURE COASTER HUB & BRAKE
PATENTED
MFD BY P.&F.CORBIN
NEW BRITAIN,CONN,U.S.A.

This hub is almost the same hub as seen in post #52 except the spokes attach different. This model takes straight-pull (or sometimes referred to as button head) spokes.


----------



## dfa242

Here's the hub description in the 1895 Mongormery Ward catalog.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Early "New Departure Coaster Brake" on brake arm - no date*

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=160879224752

Definitely not the mythical Model B advertised!!!!!! But it is a truly early New Departure Coaster Brake.  This is possible a New Departure Bell Co. "New Departure Coaster Brake".  I believe it to be made by New Departure Bell Co as Corbin always put the P.&F. Corbin stamp on theirs and this one does not have Corbin on it anywhere.  This could potentially be the second version between the one in Post #53 (NEW DEPARTURE BELL CO BRISTOL CONN. U.S.A AND PAT'D on brake arm) & the Model A.  Sold for $511 so someone really wanted it!!!!!  More research required. Again, another cast brake arm so it appears New Departure Bell (Manufacturing) may have used cast arms until 1903 then changing to machined with the Model A's.


----------



## dfa242

And this one from the 1897 White Sewing Machine Co - just kind of fun to see what they evolved from.


----------



## dfa242

And from an undated John Hastings, Boston catalog aptly named the Hub King - looks to be 1890s vintage.


----------



## Gary Mc

dfa242 said:


> And this one from the 1897 White Sewing Machine Co - just kind of fun to see what they evolved from.
> 
> View attachment 72214




dfa242, 

Thanks for sharing both posts & please continue sharing anything you find.  It is definitely neat to see what they evolved from!!!!!  

From what I can tell so far the earliest Coaster Brake model was 2 different 1898 versions by 2 different companies both naming their hubs "New Departure".  You can tell I am fascinated by all this as I've been researching & posting results for 3-4 straight days now putting everything else in my life on hold.  I started looking at patents last night & I have a lot to look through on Google Patents but it will not happen this weekend.... I also want to see if there was a court case around 1906 forcing Corbin to quit using the "New Departure" name on their hubs.  

A lot more to know yet though and I greatly appreciate any help on this. - Gary


----------



## Gary Mc

*Updates in POST #1*

Just a reminder again, I am continuing to update Post #1 with all new findings......


----------



## Motoguzzipaul

*New Departure Duplex*


----------



## Gary Mc

Motoguzzipaul said:


> View attachment 72244View attachment 72245




Thanks Motoguzzipaul!!!!!!!  Here's the brake arm for the ad on the left, the New Departure Duplex 1903 Model (P&F Corbin)


----------



## Gary Mc

*Corbin Duplex, The Corbin Screw Corp., New Britain Conn., U.S.A on brake arm*

Cast brake arm:

Corbin Duplex
The Corbin Screw Corp.
New Britain Conn.
U.S.A 
PAT'D

*Could this be a Model 7 or a Model 8 with a cast brake arm made after 1906????? It is after the change from New Departure Duplex to Corbin Duplex name around 1909 and the 1905-1906 Model 6's were New Departure Duplex.*


----------



## highship

*Heres another one*

Gary,

Here's one I have had for a while now, don't know what it came on or anything about the age but I like it.
I'm thinking it's a two speed but can't be sure. Do you know what I have?


----------



## Gary Mc

highship said:


> Gary,
> 
> Here's one I have had for a while now, don't know what it came on or anything about the age but I like it.
> I'm thinking it's a two speed but can't be sure. Do you know what I have?




Highship,

I am not sure but it is definitely early!!!!!!  The hub shell is very similar to a Model A yet the large machined brake arm looks like a pre-Model A version.  It definitely gets added to the list to research!!!!!  Thanks for sharing & hopefully in all this research we'll figure out what you have.  Thanks.

Gary


----------



## highship

*more pictures*

here is a better picture of the overall shape...







Have always been intrigued by this writing...


----------



## Gary Mc

*1914 Corbin Ad - Corbin Duplex Model 8*

1914 Corbin Ad - Corbin Duplex Model 8


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Corbin Screw Envelope 1904 Original Line Drawings*

New Departure Corbin Screw Envelope 1904 Original Line Drawings - Cool to me how in the past even envelopes were used to advertise products.....

*NOTE:* _Corbin was still using the New Departure name in 1904 and further evidence P.&F. Corbin was no longer used in 1904 in favor of the new name, The Corbin Screw Corporation._


----------



## Larmo63

I've never seen a hub like Highship's. The cog is from a D model, 

but the rest of the hub is freaky. I would love to run that thing on

my Racycle. It's real weirdo. I love it. Is it 36 hole?


----------



## pelletman




----------



## Gary Mc

*1898 Columbia Catalog*



pelletman said:


>




Pelletman,

This one looks similar to the unknown dated hub in Post #67.  

*Similarities include:*


Similar short coaster brake arm on the right drive side. 
Set up for straight pull spokes.
Actual hub shape very similar in that it is straight across.


*So could this be the "New Departure Controller Pat'd" coaster brake hub *- in post #67; which appears New Departure Bell as does not have Corbin on it or could Columbia have developed their own "New Departure" Coaster Brake.  Very interesting in that we now have potentially 3 different 1898 Coaster Brake hub designs. 

Also of note it is different than the one on a 1899 Columbia Ladies bike in Post#52 which appears to be the "THE NEW DEPARTURE COASTER BRAKE & HUB, PATENTED, MF'D BY P&F CORBIN" on machined brake arm on left non-drive side aka "New Departure Automatic Coaster & Brake" in catalog - earliest 1898; known 1898-1900; last ? (I believe this is the first Corbin version "New Departure" coaster brake; 1898 pics & details in post #52; 1899 Columbia pic in Post #52; 1900 cat Post #71; machined brake arm on left non-drive side).


----------



## Gary Mc

*HOLY GRAIL DATA FIND FINALLY - New Departure History at GM Heritage Center*

http://history.gmheritagecenter.com/wiki/uploads/a/a8/NDHcron.pdf

*NEW DEPARTURE - HYATT
A Brief History (I only posted pertinent excerpts....)*

1888 New Departure is Founded
The *New Departure Bell Company* was founded in 1888 by two brothers, Albert and Edward Rockwell. They had devised a push-button doorbell which worked without the mess of the old wet-cell batteries, and as their invention was actuated by a
clockwork mechanism, they very naturally landed in the New England clock manufacturing town of Bristol, CT. Because Bristol was, at that time, the clock making center of the United States, locating here made good sense. With their new idea they were to give Bristol the Nickname of "The Bell City," which it still carries today although bells are no longer manufactured there. They began operation in a small room at one end of an old clock factory in Bristol. With three to six employees, including the executives, as a start, they began the manufacture of doorbells with a borrowed capital of only $75.00. Contracting locally for the parts they needed, the brothers soon had a bustling business and began accumulating capital equipment and producing parts, other than springs, in house.

The enterprising Rockwells soon developed an assortment of ringing and other devices. There were not only doorbells, but also fire, tea, cable-car, office, rotary call, bicycle and alarm bells. There were oil lamps and trouser guards for bicycle riders, water faucets, medals, cyclometers, terminals for dry-cell batteries, trolley harps, chimes, and a multiple speed-changing device for machinery known as the "Transitorq." At one time New Departure even marketed a proprietary lubricant, packed in tubes, for use on coaster brakes and the hubs of bicycles. Its New England thriftiness cropped up when it disposed of slightly imperfect steel balls, originally destined for bearings, to toy manufacturers for marbles, puzzles and games.

*The Creation of the Coaster Brake*
The bicycle coaster brake, for which the Division was best known, was invented by New Departure sometime in the 1897-98 period. New Departure’s introduction of the bicycle brake, familiar to millions of Americans who rode bicycles for the next 60 years was the second step in the innovation and diversification that would characterize the business for the next 100 years. In December of 1898 the company, because it didn't have the machinery, contracted with the Corbin-Screw Corporation of New, Britain, Connecticut, to make 5,000 brakes... the first known order. Each concern was to sell the gadget that "brought the bike back" as the Gay Nineties advertisements read. But they were marketed under the name of New Departure. In 1899, however, Corbin-Screw undertook to make its own brakes, and so in 1909 New Departure produced the first at its own plant. Early in 1897, the company created the so-called "controller." This was a device that acted as decelerator and also permitted coasting. The latter version would be forever known as the “Coaster Brake.” In 1903 New Departure also began making coaster brakes for belt and chain-driven motorcycles. Front and rear wheel hubs for bicycles were also produced in tremendous quantities.

New Departure and Hyatt Join General Motors
In 1916 William C. Durant, president of General Motors decided to acquire a number of critical component manufacturers and put them in a new, wholly owned GM company called the United Motors Corporation. Of interest to us, two of the major acquisitions were The New Departure Manufacturing Company and The Hyatt Roller Bearing Company. Alfred Sloane was chosen to run United Motors as president. In 1918 the assets of United Motors were acquired by General Motors and Sloane became a GM vice-president, in charge of the same accessory companies he had operated in United Motors.


*NOTE:* The rest of the history can be found at the link at the top of this post.......


----------



## Gary Mc

*Post #1 has again been updated with new data from Posts #88-89.*

Post #1 has again been updated with new pertinent & theory changing data from Posts #88-89.  Please remember to keep referring back to Post #1 as all updates are going there.  I am also having to delete some of my original text from Post #1 to keep to 10,000 characters but am trying to do so in a way to preserve the intent of this thread and capture the history of these hubs in that one post with links to which post contains the data (pics, ads, catalogs, theories, etc.) on each hub.

*Please remember I am looking for help from anyone who can contribute and your contributions will get added to Post #1.  This is to help everyone like me who desired/wanted/felt a need to know which hubs were made when with some history thrown in on these two great companies......
*
I am really enjoying this little research project and truly hope others are as well and my hope is that it can bring benefit to other CABE members now & in the future.  Thanks.

Gary


----------



## Gary Mc

*1900 Columbia & Hartford Bicycles Catalog*

*Just a little side note:*  In the 1898 Columbia catalog in Posts #87-88 we saw what appears to be the first Coaster Brake hub in the form of the "New Departure Controller Pat'd" coaster brake hub that was developed in 1897 by Hartford Bell Co and contract manufactured by P.&F. Corbin, but in the 1900 Columbia & Hartford Bicycles Catalog, Columbia had reverted back to plunger style brakes which I find very interesting......

*FYI: * I have a copy of the "1900 Columbia & Hartford Bicycles Catalog" posted in my Gallery Albums on the CABE.


----------



## Gary Mc

*1920 Corbin Duplex Coaster Brakes Catalog*

As promised here are the bicycle hub pages.

*IMPORTANT NOTE: *It appears in numerous catalogs that Corbin Duplex Models 5, 6, 7, & 8 used the same parts including the 1920 catalog presented here.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Corbin Duplex Model 8 - new latest date 1921*

Corbin Duplex Model 8 - new latest date 1921 from:

(1) May 1921 Popular Science magazine, page 88 ad. - Google Magazines

http://books.google.com/books?id=Zi...BDgy#v=onepage&q=corbin coaster brake&f=false

(2) May 1921 Boys Life magazine, page 23 full page ad - Google Magazines

http://books.google.com/books?id=ic...CTg8#v=onepage&q=corbin coaster brake&f=false


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model D - New earliest ad December 1933*

New Departure Model D - New earliest ad December 1933 Boy's Life magazine, page 36 advertising the "New Model D" quote *"Your New Christmas Bicycle, if up to date, will have the New Model D New Departure Coaster Brake".*

http://books.google.com/books?id=Zb...onepage&q=new departure coaster brake&f=false


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model C - new latest ad February 1932*

New Departure Model C - New latest ad February 1932 Boy's Life magazine, page 36 advertising the "Model C" .

http://books.google.com/books?id=TD...onepage&q=new departure coaster brake&f=false


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model C - new earliest ad December 1927*

New Departure Model C - new earliest ad December 1927 Boy's Life magazine, page 90 advertising the "Model C".

http://books.google.com/books?id=5h...ge&q=new departure coaster brake 1927&f=false


----------



## Gary Mc

*First True Coaster Brake 1898 - New Departure / Corbin history*

*From ConnecticutHistory.org - The Coaster Brake – Today in History:*

http://connecticuthistory.org/the-coaster-brake-today-in-history/

"On April 9, 1907, Harry Pond Townsend patented the driving and braking mechanism for cycles. The coaster brake, as it was known, was not a radically new invention, but it was the first device to combine the functions of driving, braking, and coasting. It replaced the front tire hand brake and allowed riders to coast without pedaling and to stop rapidly by simply pushing backwards on the pedals. The advent of the chain-driven “safety” bicycle in the 1890s revolutionized personal transportation, and the coaster brake marked the next evolution in bicycle design.

New Departure’s Coaster Brake in Illustrated Bicycle News – Connecticut Historical Society and Connecticut History Online

Townsend filed the application in October of 1898 and assigned it to the New Departure Manufacturing Company of Bristol. New Departure had built their reputation manufacturing bells, everything from doorbells to bicycle bells. (In fact, the renown of the company’s wares provided Bristol with its Bell City nickname.) Because New Departure lacked the equipment to produce Townsend’s design, it contracted with New Britain’s Corbin-Screw Corporation in December of 1898 to produce the first 5,000 brakes. By 1899 Corbin-Screw had started to make brakes of its own design and New Departure moved production to their own facilities. Within a decade, the coaster brake became standard equipment on American-made bicycles and New Departure had also begun to make coaster brakes for belt- and chain-driven motorcycles.

Patent Number 850,077"

*THE FIRST TRUE COASTER BRAKE PATENT DRAWING:* originally filed October 10, 1898, patented April 9, 1907 
(I'll post the whole patent in a future post)


----------



## Gary Mc

*FUN TIME: Maybe the coolest bike ad ever!!!!! CIRCA 1927*

From "Illustrated Bicycle News" featuring RIN TIN TIN & His Master taking a bicycle ride on a sandy beach!!!!!!





*For youngsters not familiar with Rin Tin Tin, from Wikipedia:*

Rin Tin Tin (often billed as Rin-Tin-Tin in the 1920s and 1930s) was the name given to a dog adopted from a WWI battlefield that went on to star in 23 Hollywood films, gaining worldwide fame. The name was subsequently given to several related German Shepherd dogs featured in fictional stories on film, radio, and television.

The first of the line (c. September 10, 1918 – August 10, 1932) was one of a litter of shell-shocked pups found by American serviceman Lee Duncan in a bombed-out dog kennel in Lorraine, then part of the German Empire, less than two months before the end of World War I. When Duncan found him on September 15, he was only 5 days old and nursing.[1] The two pups from the litter that Duncan kept were named for finger puppets called Rintintin and Nénette that French children gave to the American soldiers as good luck charms.[2] Duncan returned to the USA with them at war's end. Rin Tin Tin settled at his home in Los Angeles, California, though Nénette had earlier died.[3] Rin Tin Tin was a dark sable color and had very dark eyes.

Nicknamed Rinty by his owner, the dog learned tricks and could leap great heights. He was filmed making an 11-foot leap at a dog show by Duncan's acquaintance Charles Jones, who had just developed a slow-motion camera. Seeing his dog being filmed, Duncan became convinced Rin Tin Tin could become the next Strongheart. He later wrote, "I was so excited over the motion-picture idea that I found myself thinking of it night and day."[4]

*Films*





The dog's big break came when he stepped in for a recalcitrant wolf in The Man From Hell's River (1922). Rin Tin Tin would be cast as a wolf or wolf-hybrid many times in his career, though he did not look like one.

His first starring role was in Where the North Begins (1923), playing alongside silent screen actress Claire Adams. This film was a huge success and has often been credited with saving Warner Brothers from bankruptcy. It was followed by Shadows of the North (1923), The Lighthouse by the Sea (1924), Clash of the Wolves (1925), The Night Cry (1926), A Dog of the Regiment (1927), Tracked by the Police (1927) and Tiger Rose (1929).

Legend indicates that Rin Tin Tin was nominated for Best Actor at the first Academy Award competition in 1929[5] however Emil Jannings actually won the Best Actor award for The Way of All Flesh and The Last Command[6] Although primarily a star of silent films, Rin Tin Tin did appear in four sound features, including the 12-part Mascot Studios chapter-play The Lightning Warrior (1931), co-starring with Frankie Darro.

Warner Bros. got thousands of requests for pictures of Rinty, which were signed with a paw print and a line written by Duncan: "Most faithfully, Rin Tin Tin."[4]

*Radio*

Between 1930 and 1955, "Rin Tin Tin" was heard in three different radio series, beginning April 5, 1930 with The Wonder Dog, in which the original Rin Tin Tin did his own sound effects until his death in 1932, when Rin Tin Tin, Jr. took over. This 15-minute program was broadcast Saturdays on the Blue Network at 8:15pm until March 1931 when it moved to 8:15pm on Thursdays.

In September 1930, the title changed from The Wonder Dog to Rin Tin Tin. Don Ameche and Junior McLain starred in the series, which ended June 8, 1933. With Ken-L Ration as a sponsor, the series continued on CBS from October 5, 1933 until May 20, 1934, airing Sundays at 7:45pm.

The final radio series was broadcast on Mutual from January 2, 1955 to December 25, 1955 a 30-minute program heard Sundays at 5pm. Sponsored by National Biscuit for Shredded Wheat and Milk-Bone, the series featured Rin Tin Tin's adventures with the 101st Cavalry. The show starred Lee Aaker (born 1943) as Rusty, James Brown (1920–1992) as Lieutenant Ripley "Rip" Masters and Joe Sawyer (1906–1982) as Sergeant Biff O'Hara.[7]

*Popularity*

Rin Tin Tin was much sought after and was signed for endorsement deals. He was featured in ads for Ken-L Ration, Ken-L-Biskit, and Pup-E-Crumbles.[4]

In the 1920s, Rin Tin Tin's success for Warner Brothers inspired several imitations from other studios looking to cash in on his popularity, notably RKO's Ace the Wonder Dog, also a German Shepherd.[8]

*Death and posthumous recognition*

Following Rin Tin Tin's death in August 1932 in Los Angeles (in the arms of actress Jean Harlow, according to Hollywood legend), his owner arranged to have the dog returned to his country of birth for burial in the Cimetière des Chiens, the renowned pet cemetery in the Parisian suburb of Asnières-sur-Seine. He was 13 years old.[3][9]

In the United States, his death set off a national response. Regular programming was interrupted by a news bulletin. An hour long program about Rin Tin Tin played the next day[9]

"Rin Tin Tin" was honored with a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame at 1623 Vine St. in 1963 [10]

Greta Garbo, W.K. Kellogg, and Jean Harlow each owned one of Rin Tin Tin's descendants.[4]

In New York City, New York, Mayor Jimmy Walker gave Rin Tin Tin a key to the city.[4]


----------



## Gary Mc

*JUST FOR FUN: Just hear dem bells a ringing.......*

Hard to believe New Departure went from Bells to hubs!!!!!!!  Here's an 1897 ad just before the first coaster brake....


----------



## Gary Mc

*Original New Departure 40-spoke Coaster Hub for Massey Harris Cycle 1898-1900 patent*

Here's another unknown early New Departure coaster brake hub that was recently on ebay at:

*Original New Departure 40-spoke Coaster Hub for a Massey Harris Cycle 1898*

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=271092420588

It was in New Zealand and did not sale for starting $99 bid.  The patent dates are 1898 and 1900, maybe foreign???? It is very similar to a ND Model A.  Anyone have any insights????


----------



## Gary Mc

*FIRST TRUE COASTER BRAKE PATENT: originally filed Oct 10, 1898; patent April 9, 1907*

*THE FIRST TRUE COASTER BRAKE PATENT:* originally filed October 10, 1898, patented April 9, 1907 
U.S. Patent No. 850,077

*NOTE: *the "New Departure Controller Pat'd" was it's predecessor but was really a Decelerator & Coaster as opposed to a Coaster Brake; I have not found the patent for it yet; both were designed by New Departure Bell Co., manufactured by P.&F. Corbin, and sold by both companies.

*"THE NEW DEPARTURE COASTER BRAKE & HUB, PATENTED, MF'D BY P&F CORBIN" on machined brake arm 
a.k.a. "New Departure Automatic Coaster & Brake" in catalog*

Designed by Harry Pond Townsend for the New Departure Bell Company, contract manufactured by P.&F. Corbin, sold by both companies.  You can note from pics there were side-pull, straight-pull, and ball-end spoked versions between 1898-1900.  There also were versions for chain drive & shaft drive (chainless) bicycles as noted in the pics.

*Recap:*
The bicycle coaster brake was invented by New Departure (New Departure Bell Co., Bristol, Conn.) sometime in the 1897-98 period. In December of 1898 the company, because it didn't have the machinery, contracted with the P.&F. Corbin Co. of New Britain, Connecticut, to make 5,000 brakes... the first known order. Each concern was to sell the gadget that "brought the bike back".... They were marketed under the name of New Departure. 

*1898 Iver Johnson - chain drive; side-pull spokes*





*1899 Ladies Columbia - chainless (shaft drive); looks like ball-end spokes*




*1900 Rice Lewis & Son Limited. Catalogue - chain-drive; straight-pull spokes*




*U.S. Patent No. 850,077*

http://www.google.com/patents?id=TF...=gbs_selected_pages&cad=1#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Gary Mc

*Pic of New Departure Fixed NOS Model-R Rear Hub 36-hole*

From Howie Cohen's Everything Bicycles site:

http://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_r...eyall=&srkeywords=&srcateg=000000000000000286

New Departure Fixed NOS Model-R Rear Hub 36-hole


----------



## Gary Mc

*American Hardware Corporation History (including Corbin)*

Archives & Special Collections at the Thomas J. Dodd Research Center
405 Babbidge Road, Unit 1205
Storrs, Connecticut 06269-1205
URL http://doddcenter.uconn.edu
© 2003 University of Connecticut

http://doddcenter.uconn.edu/asc/findaids/American_Hardware/MSS19950013.html#series4

*American Hardware Corporation History (including Corbin)*

New Britain, Connecticut, established its dominance as the center of American hardware manufacturing as early as the late 1700s. Blacksmith shops provided a multitude of goods, including nails, hinges, locks and keys that were distributed by traveling peddlars to the farms and small towns of early America. By the mid-1800s entrepreneurs formed factories to better produce goods that were in increased demand.

The Russell & Erwin Manufacturing Company originated in 1839 when H.E. Russell, Cornelius B. Erwin, and Frederick T. Stanley formed a partnership to produce locks and builders' hardware, under the name of Stanley, Russell & Company. When Mr. Stanley withdrew from the partnership in 1840, Smith Matteson and John H. Bowen were added, changing the name of the company to Matteson, Russell & Company. In 1846, with the death of Mr. Matteson and the expiration of the partnership terms, the company's name changed to Russell & Erwin. In 1851 the partnership was reorganized as a joint stock company and was from that time known as Russell & Erwin Manufacturing Company, until its merger with P.& F. Corbin in 1902. Cornelius Erwin served as president of the company from 1851 until his death in 1885. The company is best known as the pioneer of the wrought steel lock industry.

P. & F. Corbin originated in 1849 when brothers Philip and Frank Corbin, and Edward Doen established the firm of Doen, Corbin & Co., to manufacture ox balls. The company's name changed to P. & F. Corbin in 1851. In the last half of the 19th century they broadened their products to include coffin trimmings, knobs, and stove handles. In 1868 they began specializing in the manufacture of builder's hardware and locks.

The American Hardware Corporation was formed in 1902 as a holding company through the merger of the Russell & Erwin Manufacturing Company and P. & F. Corbin, which were at that time separate and independent and rivals in the market for builders' hardware. At the time of the merger the two companies produced nearly one-half of the total hardware of this type in the United States. The two merged companies remained as distinct divisions of American Hardware Corporation and two other divisions - Corbin Cabinet Lock Company and the Corbin Screw Corporation - were added later.

Philip Corbin, president of P.& F. Corbin, served as American Hardware Corporation's first president until his death in 1910. Charles M. Jarvis served from 1910 to 1913, succeeded by Henry C.M. Thomson. In 1924 Mr. Thomson was succeeded by George T. Kimball.

Corbin Screw Corporation, a unit of the American Hardware Corporation, was formed in 1903 from the merger of the screw divisions of P. & F. Corbin and Russell & Erwin Manufacturing Company. It specialized in machine and other types of screws, bolts, chains, and escrutcheon pins.

Corbin Cabinet Lock Company was established in 1882 as a unit of P. & F. Corbin and became a division of the American Hardware Corporation in 1905. It produced cabinet hardware, padlocks, trunk locks, mail boxes, post office lock boxes, house letter boxes, straps, and brackets.

During both World Wars the companies manufactured such items as gun parts and hand grenades. In 1950 they employed 4,200 persons and occupied 2,255,912 square feet of floor space in three factories in New Britain.

In 1964 American Hardware was bought out by Emhart Corporation and in 1970 a new plant was built in Berlin. In 1989 Emhart was taken over by Black & Decker. Today, Corbin Russwin Architectural Hardware in Berlin, Connecticut, manufactures padlocks and is owned by a Swiss concern, which also owns Sargent Lock Company in New Haven, Connecticut.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Corbin Manufactured Montage so far.......*





Missing one early cast brake arm (1904-1909) pic.....

NEW DEPARTURE DUPLEX
THE CORBIN SCREW CORP
NEW BRITAIN,CONN,U.S.A

and missing the Corbin Two-Speed Model 10 machined brake arm which I have not found any actual pictures of yet.


----------



## Gary Mc

*ONE MORE JUST FOR FUN ADVERTISING PIECE: Corbin - Statue of Liberty Stick Pin*

Old Corbin Duplex Brake Stick Pin from The Corbin Screw Company, with the original advertising card. The card measures 2 1/4" wide by 3 5/8" tall and is printed on a business card type material. The pin measures 2 5/8" overall length and features the Statue of Liberty holding a brake hub overhead. Pin has the Corbin Screw Corporation on it so would be 1904 or later.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Another early form of advertising that continues somewhat today.....*

is in the form of calendars companies distribute.  You have to wonder how long this will continue in the future of today & tomorrows digital age where many of our youth do not even wear watches.  Anyway, one more fun item that could one day disappear for your viewing pleasure.....

*August 1915 Corbin Coaster Brakes & Hubs calendar*


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure "1904 Model" (Model A) - 1904 New Departure Brochure*

The 1904 New Departure brochure featuring the "1904 Model" (a Model A) can be found at Howie Cohen's Everything Bicycles:

http://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_r...eyall=&srkeywords=&srcateg=000000000000000254

From Howie:

"A 4 page one fold brochure featuring the new 1904 model coaster brake incorporating the best features of the 1902 model plus some new features, making this the best coaster brake ever manfactured. See the parts break-down in the photo gallery. The back page contains the text; `FOR SALE BY IVER JOHNSON SPORTING GOODS CO., FITCHBURG, MASS.` A LITTLE HISTORY"

*IMPORTANT NOTE:* *...incorporating the best features of the 1902 model*

_*So the new question that needs to be answered is what was the 1902 Model, was it a Model A earlier than currently known or something entirely different???? (From the pics the Model 1904 is clearly a Model A as also seen in an ad in Post #7)*_


----------



## Gary Mc

*From "The Iron Age" - November 13, 1902 - First Model A aka 1903 Model*

*NEW EARLIEST NEW DEPARTURE MODEL A DATE IS LATE 1902 WITH THE INTRODUCTION OF THE 1903 MODEL*

*From "The Iron Age" - November 13, 1902 - First Model A aka 1903 Model*

http://books.google.com/books?id=I-...=onepage&q=new departure 1903 coaster&f=false





*New Departure Coaster Brake 1903 Model (First Model A)*

The New Departure Mfg Company Bristol Conn John H Graham & Co 113 Chambers street New York selling agents have just brought out the 1903 model New Departure coaster brake here shown which has Fig 1 New Departure Coaster Brake 1903 Model some marked structural changes as well as an altered outward appearance It is made in two patterns regular and special the former with 1 1 1 and 1 inch chain line and 4Vt Inches long over all and the special in 1 V 2 and 1 inch chain line 4 1 10 inches long ver all the sprockets ranging from 7 to 12 teeth inclusive and 3 16 and inch thick Fig 1 shows the coaster and brake complete Fig 2 being a sectional view illustrating the working parts The present construction embodies the principles of the older patterns but the arrangement of parts and application of mechanical principles have been modified on lines suggested by ex Fig 2 Sectional View of Brake perience in manufacture and use The hub barrel Fig 3 has a ball cup at each end and a brake drum all formed from one solid piece of steel The axle Fig 0 is a straight rod with screw threads at each end all the interior working parts being held in position and ad Justed by a turn of the adjusting cone at one end The part to which the sprocket is attached projects within Fig 3 Hub Barrel Fig 4 Brake and Actuator the hub and operates the clutch Fig 7 a slight backward movement expanding the brake rings In drum of hub and retarding the bicycle In proportion to the back pressure exerted The clutch in operation with the sprocket and driver is provided with an internal clutching surface which engages with the brake upon backward movement of the pedals a forward movement causes the outer clutching surface to engage the hub barrel and propel the wheel The brake and actuator Fig 5 Axle and Adjusting Cone Fig 4 is operated by the clutch The brake as now made is composed of three split rings which are expanded into frictional contact with the brake drum The parts are of hardened steel and strong enough it is said to make them practically indestructible By the aid of detachable sprockets provision is made for fitting reg Fig 6 Sprocket and Fig 7 Clutch Fig 8 Adjusting Driver Screw and Arm ular hubs with any of the four chain lines referred to and the special hub with three chain lines Thus with an assortment of sprockets on hand unsalable sizes being returnable customers can be accommodated and the dealer carry only a limited stock of hubs Fig 8 shows an improvement in the form of an adjusting screw at the end of the brake arm which provides a convenient way for taking up any slack in frame clip and insuring a rigid attachment to any size of frame - November 13 1902 73 THE IRON AGE

*IMPORTANT NOTE:* *New Departure Coaster Brake 1903 Model some marked structural changes as well as an altered outward appearance - THIS MEANS THE 1903 MODEL (MODEL A) WAS AN ALL NEW MODEL!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model D Manual*


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model W Front Hub - released March 1935 - AD*

New Departure Model W Front Hub - released March 1935

*NOTE: Model SM most likely ran into 1935 as new latest date since the Model W was it's replacement.  Note it says "the new W hub, just announced...."* 

Again, a little racy for 1935 - a LOT of leg showing - I Like It but who knew!!!!!


----------



## Gary Mc

*From "The Iron Age" - October 23, 1902 - Corbin Duplex 1903 model ND*

*Corbin's Duplex New Departure Coaster and Brake - 1903 Model (Improved 1902 model* 

*From "The Iron Age" - October 23, 1902*

http://books.google.com/books?id=I-...=onepage&q=new departure 1902 coaster&f=false






P & F Corbin New Britain Conn and 11 15 Murray street New York have recently brought out a more improved form of the Corbin Duplex 1902 model New Departure coaster and brake as here shown Pig 1 Fig L Corbin's New Departure Coaster and Brake represents it as marketed Fig 2 being a sectional cut with the shell of hub broken away to show the interior and the relation each part bears to the other Figs 3 and 4 respectively braking clutch and driving clutch are marked changes in the brake Intended to give a positive action instead of relying on friction in the ZB 29 r Fig 2 Sectional View of Working Parts clutches Fig 5 shows the arm and cover at the left of the brake with brake shoes levers and springs features that are also entirely new in the brake By this method of construction when the clutch is put into operation the action is immediate and positive but the brake will not set Itself as a brake with an expanding spring the brake shoes 22 in a parallel movement into frlc tioual contact with the interior surface of the brake drum which goofballs the speed or stops the bicycle according to the volume of pressure applied When the pressure is removed the springs 24 bring the brake shoes 22 back into position automatically The brake shoes are said to be made of material that will not stick grind or squeak and any desired pressure can be exerted on the brake with safety Some of the points made in favor of this coaster and brake by the makers are that it does not alter the appearance of the wheel there is no lateral strain or racking of the frame at any time no kick off is required to release the brake and the Fig 3 Braking Clutch Fig 4 Driving Clutch wheel can be trundled forward or backward freely Each bearing is fitted with ball retainers and it is rain and dust proof This model of brake is also made for motor cycles - Page 62, October 23, 1902, THE IRON AGE


----------



## Gary Mc

*Ok a little more fun for my last post here tonight.....*

as it's time to start watching the elections results as they come in!!!!!!!!!

I give you a New Departure Coaster Brake Post Card:


----------



## Gary Mc

*Ok, I was wrong - one more final post tonight & I'm done for the evening!!!!!!*

*QUESTION FOR FELLOW CABE MEMBERS AND I WOULD LIKE SOME HONEST FEEDBACK:  *


Is anyone paying attention to this thread?

Is anyone enjoying this thread or do you just hate it popping up on new posts continually?

Do I need to continue with it or just go away and forget the thread?

Anyone absolutely sick of seeing this thread pop up on your new posts and just want it to "GO AWAY"?

*There are 111 posts in this thread & 94 are mine.  I would like to thank everyone who has contributed to date!!!!!!

BUT, (there's always a big but) I don't want to continue if it is just driving the masses crazy & I don't know it.  *

I'm enjoying writing this thread for my personal satisfaction and enjoy doing things that help others which I think I am doing here but I could just as easily either go write a book and either offer it for sale or keep all this to myself so before I continue a whole lot further it would be nice to get some honest raw feedback.  I know I am like a rabid bulldog (UGA Bulldog Grad) & when I start something it's like a freight train bearing down on you as you can tell by the number of posts the last few days in this thread alone. I don't want to do something driving other members crazy is the bottom line so I need to know, proceed, slow up which would be hard for me, or just plain stop.  And BTW, I have a thick skin so be truthful.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

I like it!


----------



## chitown

*You're kidding right?*



Gary Mc said:


> ...when I start something it's like a freight train bearing down...




Please continue with this awesome thread. I wish I could contribute more but can't keep up with all the wonderful info posted here. I've got a model M front hub I can take some shots of but don't have much else to offer other than encouragement to continue posting valuable information.

Roll train, roll!

[video=youtube_share;QiTNgWtlBI4]http://youtu.be/QiTNgWtlBI4[/video]


----------



## dfa242

Oh, absolutely keep it comin' - this is great stuff!


----------



## s1b

Great thread! Keep it coming!


----------



## Balloontyre

*stare deeply into this thread.... you are getting sleepy, very sleepy...*

Good Stuff Gary, 
I'm diggin it, hopefully the various front hubs will be clearified also. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Thank You ALL for the positive input....*

so with that I will continue to roll on!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary Mc

*November 4, 1899 Scientific American Article page 299 - IMPORTANT FIND*

The "New Departure" Automatic Coaster; *This article's last sentence suggests that New Departure was manufacturing their own hubs by November 4th, 1899. I have found another book I'll post later that corroborates this is true and that in 1899 Albert Rockwell changed the design so that his company, New Departure Bell Co. could produce the coaster brake. This is extremely important as we now have 2 sources for this date meaning Corbin only contract manufactured the New Departure Bell Co coaster brake for about a year.* 

http://books.google.com/books?id=3Z...age&q=1900 new departure bell coaster&f=false

THE NEW DEPARTURE AUTOMATIC COASTER We have from time to time published descriptions of novel forms of bicycle devices We take pleasure in publishing herewith a new form of coaster hub which possesses novelty of construction in several particulars It will be noticed from the description given below that in going down hill the wheels may be allowed to run freely with the pedals remaining in a stationary position while the brake may be applied by simply bringing weight to bear upon the rear pedal The coaster uses 86 straight spokes and can be furnished with any size or thickness of sprocket from 7 teeth by 1 inch up No fitting or adjusting is necessary for the hub when it leaves the factory is in perfect order ready to be placed on the wheel It has the advantage of being no larger than the regular bicycle hub and has its coasting device assembled compactly and securely within the hub shell Anyone can apply the coaster in a few moments to any form of wheel Vlien the rider desires to coast the feet are simply held still thereby releasing the driving mechanism and allowing the wheel to coast freely By a slight downward pressure on the rear pedal the brake is brought into action and adjusted as required When it is desired togo ahead it is necessary simply to pedal forward in the usual manner There is no backpedaling the pedals cannot jump either forward or backward and there is no strain or twist whatever upon the machine What is probably the greatest advantage and one peculiar to this device is the fact that the rider always has a tight pedal under foot which feature is of itself of paramount importance in any free wheel device The best rider will naturally feel nervous and insecure if the pedals hang loosely under foot but in this improved device there is no point where the pedals are not in thorough contact either with the coasting or driving mechanism Second only to this point is the fact that the wheel inaybetrundled backward or forward allowing easy racking whether the coaster be on or off lti walking alongside of the machine the pedals may remain stationary so that they will not interfere with the limbs or clothing The method of obtaining these advantages will be noted by referring to the cuts Fig 1 shows the coaster hub assembled as shipped froln the factory Figs 2 and 3 show the manner of assembling the interior mechanism The chain when pulled forward causes the sprocket G to rotate This sprocket being fast upon the driver E causes it to rotate forward thereby drawing the cone D over into contact with the clutch F which being fast in the hub causes the hub to rotate and the wheel to move forward When the rider holds the feet still upon the pedals the driver E stops rota ting thus drawing the cone D out of engagement with the clutch F and carrying it across into the brake clutch U The brake is not yet applied but the wheel is free to coiist with the feet upon the pedals If it be desired to brake simply press lightly upon the rear pedal and the brake is instantly in operation and can be graduated to any degree desired When it is required to propel the wheel mercly pedal ahead the mechanism does all the adjusting There is no kick off *The device is manufactured by the New Departure Bell Company Bristol Conn* which is represented by John H Graham 8 Company No 113 Chambers Street New York NY


----------



## Gary Mc

*To continue to update pertinent text in Post #1.....*

I am going to move text not pertinent to the next post as well as the pictures.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Data cut from Post #1*

I would like to keep this to data from ads & catalogs so we can document these dates.  Hubs on dated bikes can also be added as possible dates but I think hard dated ads and catalogs will be better as hubs did get changed out on many old bikes. Detailed pics of known hubs would also be a plus here on this thread as would exploded views of hub components to help people with repairs.  Here are examples:.  

*1905 Corbin ad:*





*New Departure Model C rear hub & New Departure Model SM front hub:*


----------



## Gary Mc

*SOMETHING CUTE for Tricycle lovers...... - No date*


----------



## Motoguzzipaul

*Corbin Hubs !!*

here is a couple pics


----------



## Gary Mc

*SOMETHING GORGEOUS........ When coaster brakes were sexy!!!!!!*

FYI. I know it's not pre-1933 but Rita Hayworth was one of my "Hottest Women Top3" in SJ_BIKER's  post on the subject so for your viewing pleasure from 1940.

"When coaster brakes were sexy.  Movie star Rita Hayworth sells the New Departure Coaster Brake. The ad is also promoting Hayworth's appearance in the 1940 movie, "Music In My Heart."


----------



## Gary Mc

Motoguzzipaul said:


> here is a couple pics View attachment 72685View attachment 72686View attachment 72687




Thank You & man that is a stunning collection of Corbin Coaster Brakes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Truly Amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Gary Mc

*1898-1900 Corbin Brochure on the First True Coater Brake*

Too small to read anything, but this sold on ebay long ago. I would love to find an original of this brochure!!!!!! 

"THE NEW DEPARTURE COASTER BRAKE & HUB, PATENTED, MF'D BY P&F CORBIN" on machined brake arm aka "New Departure Automatic Coaster & Brake" in catalog - earliest 1898; last 1900 (First True Coaster Brake Hub; designed by ND, mf'd by Corbin, sold by both; 1898 pics & details in post #52; 1899 Columbia pic in Post #52; 1900 cat Post #71; Patent & Details Post #101; machined brake arm).


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model R FIXIE*

New Departure Model R FIXIE


----------



## Gary Mc

*Letterhead - 1901 - The New Departure Bell Co*


----------



## Gary Mc

*JUST FOR FUN - Early ND Model A advertising card*

Great cutaway view on a neat early advertising piece.


----------



## Balloontyre

*Sm mx*

Diagram  shows SM and mentions MX


----------



## Gary Mc

Balloontyre said:


> Diagram  shows SM and mentions MX




Balloontyre,

Thanks, I see this is a circa 1936 diagram.  I'll add ND rear hub (fixie) Models RX, coaster hub "Junior", & BRX & note on front hub model MX. - Gary


----------



## Gary Mc

*Biggest New Departure question right now is......*

*What year were these hubs manufactured? * 

They were definitely manufactured by the New Departure Bell Company or New Departure Manufacturing Company.  They are pre-Model A (aka 1903 Model) which came in late 1902 and after the "New Departure" Automatic Coaster that is known to be 1899-1900 from Post #120.  The first one is likely the 1901 Model as it has New Departure Bell Co. Bristol Conn. U.S.A. on the brake arm and the second one is likely the 1902 Model as it only has New Departure Coaster Brake Pat'd .  This theory is based on the fact that New Departure Bell became New Departure Manufacturing on June 17, 1901.  Both have straight hub shells like the 1899-1900 "New Departure" Automatic Coaster whereas the new Model A (1903 Model) that came out in late 1902 had a concave hub shell.

*
New Departure Bell Co. Bristol Conn. U.S.A. Pat'd (on cast brake arm)* - likely 1901










*New Departure Coaster Brake Pat'd (on cast brake arm)* - likely 1902















*Will require additional research..... *


----------



## Balloontyre

Gary Mc said:


> Balloontyre,
> 
> Thanks, I see this is a circa 1936 diagram.  I'll add ND rear hub (fixie) Models RX, coaster hub "Junior", & BRX & note on front hub model MX. - Gary




Hey Gary,
I dont see the diagram having a date, just the picture note mentions 1936, so not sure of year on the diagram, but likely post 1932.


----------



## pelletman

Pierce had New Departure brake in 1901, looks like Model A but doesn't say it.  1900 I believe was Morrow


----------



## Gary Mc

*The Corbin Coaster Brake Hub MOTHERLOAD!!!!!  - Full Run of Hubs w/dates*

*Here it is, the full run of Corbin Coaster Brake Hubs with dates associated!!!!!!!!!!!*

*
"THE NEW DEPARTURE COASTER HUB & BRAKE" 
aka "New Departure Automatic Coaster & Brake"
1898 to 1900 *

First true coaster brake designed by New Departure Bell Co., manufactured by P.&F.Corbin, sold by both.

machined brake arm
straight-pull and side-pull spoke versions known






*

1900 to 1901  - The Corbin 1901 Model New Departure Coaster Brake, P.&.F. Corbin Co.





1902 - The Corbin Duplex 1902 Model New Departure Coaster Brake, P.&.F. Corbin Co.





1903 - The Corbin Duplex 1903 Model New Departure Coaster Brake, P.&.F. Corbin Co.





1904 - The 1904 Model Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake, The Corbin Screw Corporation





1905 - Corbin Duplex Model 6 & the Introduction of the Corbin Duplex Model 5 for Motorcycles & Tandems, The Corbin Screw Corporation





1906 - Corbin Duplex Model 6, The Corbin Screw Corporation
(NOTE: While not in the picture, the Corbin Two-Speed Model 10 made it's debut in 1906 and is an available option in the 1906 Racycle catalog)





1907 - Corbin Duplex Model 6 & Corbin Two-Speed Model 10, The Corbin Screw Corporation





1908 - Corbin Duplex Model 7 & Corbin Two-Speed Model 10, The Corbin Screw Corporation





1909 - Corbin Duplex Model 8 & Corbin Two-Speed Model 10, The Corbin Screw Corporation





The Corbin Duplex Model 8 continued pretty much unchanged through the last date I can find of 1922. (1909-1922)

The Corbin Two-Speed Model 10 continued pretty much unchanged through the last date I can find of 1920. (1906-1920)*


----------



## Gary Mc

*The "MYTHICAL" New Departure Model B revealed!!!!!!!!!!*

*I have always heard of the almost "Mythical" New Departure Model B but no one seemed to truly know what it was, when it was made, what it looked like, or if it even truly ever existed. Tonight I present the TRUTH finally!!!!!!!*

*Yes It Existed!!!!!!!! The "Mythical" Model B hub was designed for and used on band driven motorcycles circa 1906.  There was also a Model BB for chain driven motorcycles and tandem bicycles. WITH THAT REVEALED I PRESENT YOU THE "NO LONGER MYTHICAL" NEW DEPARTURE MODEL B & MODEL BB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

*MODELS B & BB: "Cycle and Automobile Trade Journal", Volume 11; October 1, 1906; Page 324






MODEL BB: Motorcycle Illustrated October 1, 1908 Page 30






IMPORTANT NOTE: Also note the New Departure Model F front Hub mentioned the the first ad also built for Bicycle Tandems & Motorcycles.
*


----------



## Gary Mc

*Coaster Brake versus Fixie FUN!!!!!!!!!! - Object Lesson*

Cycle and Automobile Trade Journal; October 1, 1905; Page 273


----------



## Gary Mc

*One more final bit of FUN.....*

after a long day of work & research before shutting down for the night!!!!!!!!

"NEW DEPARTURE" BICYCLE BRAKE POSTCARD POSTED 1905 - This almost looks like something Ed "Big Daddy" Roth would have painted in his Rat Fink heyday during the 1960's.  Look at the exaggerated size of that ND Model A rear coaster brake hub LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dave the wave

*larkin little ND museum collection*

anybody have any of the larkin little ND museum collection that he sold om ebay awhile back they would like to share?


----------



## Gary Mc

Balloontyre said:


> Hey Gary,
> I dont see the diagram having a date, just the picture note mentions 1936, so not sure of year on the diagram, but likely post 1932.




Good catch!!!!!!! Duly noted & added to Post #1.


----------



## Gary Mc

pelletman said:


> Pierce had New Departure brake in 1901, looks like Model A but doesn't say it.  1900 I believe was Morrow




Anone have a picture of the 1901 Pierce New Departure hub so we can confirm which model???????


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Model Found: "New Departure" Security Coaster Cyclometer - 1900*

*New Model Found: "New Departure" Security Coaster Cyclometer - 1900*

Same as "New Departure" Automatic Coaster with an added cyclometer attached inside the sprocket side of the hub.  Utilizes straight-pull spokes. 

Hardware magazine: Devoted to the American Hardware Trade..., Volume 20, January 15,1900, Page 31

http://books.google.com/books?id=uX...age&q=new departure automatic coaster&f=false


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Bell Co. Bristol Conn. U.S.A. Pat'd(on cast brake arm) "1901 Model"*

New Departure Bell Co. Bristol Conn. U.S.A. Pat'd(on cast brake arm) "1901 Model" - 1900 to 1901

*New Departure Coaster Brake 1901 Model Ad*

THE MAIL AND ENPIRE (newspaper), TORONTO, SATURDAY, DECEMBER 15, 1900; bottom of page 8 ad

http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...0Q1AAAAIBAJ&sjid=AykDAAAAIBAJ&pg=4140,7183449

*NOTE:* Side-pull spokes & new cast brake arm.


----------



## Gary Mc

*JUST FOR FUN: How to escape your future father-in-law presented by New Departure*


----------



## Gary Mc

*MORE JUST FOR FUN!!!!!!!!!: Early New Departure Model A Advertising Stick Pins*


----------



## dfa242

Those stick pins are really cool - love the Lady Liberty one.


----------



## Gary Mc

*PATENTS 1897 to 1907*

Printed out about a dozen Corbin & New Departure coaster brake patents tonight from Google Patents.  This is going to be interesting trying to figure out which one is which model!!!!!!! Dates are all over the place.  Think I found the 1897 New Departure Controller.  I'll post them a little at a time as I figure them out.


----------



## Gary Mc

*JUST FOR THE COOLNESS FACTOR: Not pre-1933 but thought these were cool!!!!!*

From Bikeville.Blogspot.com, unique Model D & W cutaway display boards....


----------



## Gary Mc

*1930 Olmsted's Bicycle Catalog*

Here are the hub pages.  There are a few items to note:

Page 25:  What looks to be the Corbin Model No. 16 Front Hub, New Departure Model M Front Hub (note no model SM listed but was definitely available in 1930), and a fixie New Departure Rear Hub but does not give the model number.  This becomes the new latest data for both front hubs.

Page 26: New Departure Model C, also note a Model CC listed.  What is the Model CC, is this the new chrome version available for 1930???????  1929 to 1930 is the timeframe when many items switched from nickel to chrome plating.

Page 27: Parts are still available for New Departure Model A & Corbin Duplex Models.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Just for FUN!!!!!!! New Departure Model A hang tag*

Pic from a Copake auction....


----------



## Gary Mc

*Just for FUN!!!!!!! New Departure cyclometers*

Pics from Copake......


----------



## Gary Mc

*1902 MODEL "New Departure Coaster", P.&F.Corbin. New Britain Conn.U.S.A.*

*1902 MODEL "New Departure Coaster", P.&F.Corbin. New Britain Conn.U.S.A.
NOTE: Most likely one year only brake arm.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE ON TIMELINE: *Note the name on the coaster brake arm & go back to post #136.  Note the literature says Corbin's Duplex but below in the article it refers to it as the New Departure Coaster & Brake.  I need to find a 1902 ad to confirm but fairly comfortable in this assessment.  This brake arm says New Departure Coaster and not New Departure Duplex.  The 1902 Model was called the New Departure Coaster, they had only used the name Duplex in ads I believe at this point. These are the only pics I have found of the 1902 New Departure Coaster by P.&F. Corbin.  Pics from an old Copake auction.


----------



## Gary Mc

*1903 MODEL "New Departure Duplex", P.&F.Corbin. New Britain Conn.U.S.A.*

*1903 MODEL "New Departure Duplex", P.&F.Corbin. New Britain Conn.U.S.A.
NOTE: Most likely one year only brake arm as P.&F. Corbin Co. became The Corbin Screw Corporation on May 2nd, 1903 but possibly used in 1904 on the 1904 Model, more research required.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE ON TIMELINE: *Note the name on the coaster brake arm & go back to post #136.  This brake arm says New Departure Duplex and not New Departure Coaster.  The 1903 Model was called the New Departure Duplex, the first year the name Duplex was used on P.&F. Corbin coaster brakes. Pics from an old Copake auction.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Needed ads......*

*Need to find 1902 & 1904 Corbin ads to confirm the last two posts.*

While I am fairly comfortable in my assessment in Posts # 153 & 154, I like proof so the search is on for 1902 & 1904 Corbin ads!!!!!!


----------



## Gary Mc

*Corbin Duplex - Jan. 1922 - Popular Mechanics ad*

http://books.google.com/books?id=h9...6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=corbin duplex 1922&f=false

Corbin Duplex - Jan. 1922 Popular Mechanics ad Page 142 - *NOTE:* States send now for 1921 Catalog, magazine is from January 1922.  New last date on this hub.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Corbin Duplex ad - Boys' Life May 1918 page 53*

http://books.google.com/books?id=9H...Dg&ved=0CDAQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=corbin&f=false

Corbin Duplex ad - Boys' Life May 1918 page 53

Indian Bicycles ad on page 51 - equipped with "Corbin Coaster Brake"


----------



## Larmo63

*A NOS Model A arm and strap in nickel*


----------



## Gary Mc

*Factory New Departure Model A Cutaway*

This is a *super-rare factory New Departure Model A Cutaway belonging to Curtis Odom*.  If you've never seen Curtis' new custom hubs you are missing out as they are absolute works of art.  My thanks to Curtis for graciously allowing me to post these pics. Curtis' website is at:

http://curtisodom.com

... and his FaceBook page is at:

https://www.facebook.com/CurtisOdomHubs

... if you are interested in seeing his magnificent works of bicycle art.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Curtis Odom handiwork - New Departure Model D CAD Drawings*

Below you will find CAD Drawings of the New Departure Model D that Curtis Odom did.  These are just beautiful views of the inner workings of the venerable Model D found on so many balloon tire bicycles.  These CAD drawings to me are awesome works of art in their own right.  Again my thanks to Curtis for sharing these!!!!!


----------



## Gary Mc

*1904 New Departure Model A ad*

Here's another early New Departure Model A ad from the July 1, 1904 edition of the "Cycle and Automobile Trade Journal", page 111.  It's a little different from the 1904 ad earlier in this thread.  Just more proof of how early the Model A's were manufactured.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Another JUST FOR FUN!!!!! Copake Auction - New Departure Advertising Medal*

This item is listed in the upcoming Copake auction as a "New Departure Advertising Medal" but pretty sure it is a pocket watch fob.  A true work of art with some magnificent early bicycle views and of course featuring the New Departure Model A.  Hmmmm, I just might have to bid on this..... (which means I probably should not be sharing it LOL!!!!!!!)


----------



## Gary Mc

*1908 Corbin Ad*

Here's a different 1908 Corbin ad featuring the Model 7 and Model 10.  From the July 1, 1908 "Motorcycle Illustrated" publication on page 41.


----------



## Gary Mc

*1912 Corbin ad*

Corbin ad featuring the Model 8 & Model 10 from "Cycle and Automobile Trade Journal" - Volume 16 - Page 260 - from 1912.

http://books.google.com/books?id=76...gSc94HoCg&ved=0CDAQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Gary Mc

*Food for Thought!!!!! - 1904 Corbin ad*

*From a 1904 "Cycle and Automobile Trade Journal" publication on page 239*

This is a *"FOOD FOR THOUGHT"* on what coaster brake arm was on 1904 models for bicycles.  In 1903, the P.&F. Corbin Company name changed to the Corbin Screw Corporation but this motorcycle Model 5B hub still has the P.&F. Corbin name on the coaster brake arm and shows it as a "New Departure Duplex".  This is the only 1904 Corbin ad I have found to date, so what was on the "1904 Model" Corbin bicycle coaster brake arm??????????  Did the artist use an old hub to do the drawing or did Corbin Screw use up old stock arms or did they just continue to use the P.&F.Corbin name even after the company changed the name in May of 1903.  Like I said, "food for thought" but I really need to find a 1904 bicycle hub ad or catalog......


----------



## Gary Mc

*MORE JUST FOR FUN!!!!!!!!!: With "Hiram Jones" in 1903*

A very *"amusing"* two-page spread of New Departure advertising featured in the Feb 1st, 1903 edition of the "Cycle and Automobile Trade Journal" on pages 130-131.  It features a character named "Hiram Jones".  *The moral of the story is "why you need to buy a coaster brake". * Hiram Jones was also featured in a 1905 ad back in Post #11 and I have a 1914 New Departure brochure featuring Hiram Jones on the way to me I'll post when it arrives.... It looks even more amusing.


----------



## Balloontyre

*Distinctions*

Kudos Gary to keeping at this so diligently. 
 I was wondering how to pin point the year of Mod A and Mod M *variations*. Some subtle differences in the hubs as the years go on, IE: external oil ports, brake arm, brake sleeve that goes over expanding discs (has 1918 pat date) maybe other tales also that pin point the years closer.


----------



## Gary Mc

*MORE JUST FOR FUN!!!!!!!!!: With "Hiram Jones & Family" in 1914*

As promised (it arrived today), another interesting & amusing piece of early advertising in the form of a 1914 New Departure brochure featuring "Hiram Jones and Family"!!!!!!!!! Nothing on models but an entertaining brochure on the merits of cycling with the New Departure Coaster Brake.


----------



## Gary Mc

Balloontyre said:


> Kudos Gary to keeping at this so diligently.
> I was wondering how to pin point the year of Mod A and Mod M *variations*. Some subtle differences in the hubs as the years go on, IE: external oil ports, brake arm, brake sleeve that goes over expanding discs (has 1918 pat date) maybe other tales also that pin point the years closer.




Ballontyre, Great idea!!!!!!!  I'll try to look a little harder at every ad & parts diagram I find to see if there is a way to distinguish them and establish a timeline with changes to those 2 models since they both had such a long run.  Thanks. - Gary


----------



## Balloontyre

*).(ouble CC*

Talking about the Mod A and M got me wondering if there are variations in the Model C. 

 Here are 2 variations of the New Departure Model C,  hub on bike has a machined fit, internal cap end, this looks like an earlier hub, it's shown on the link you posted early in the thread to a 1927 Mod C catalog. 

  The loose wheel picture is from a 1933 bicycle, regular dust cup end.  Both hubs are in nickle and have the oil port with dust cap.

Question followers:
 Did the Model C change during it's production run (when), or did 2 versions run simultaneously ?

.


----------



## Gary Mc

*1913 NOS New Departure Model A*

NOTE: Both the 1908 and 1913 Model A's have oil ports.


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model A Hub Cutaway shell*

super-rare item from an old Copake Auction:


----------



## Gary Mc

*BRISTOL, CT ~ THE NEW DEPARTURE MANUFACTURING CO. ~ 1915 Postcard*


----------



## Gary Mc

*JUST FOR FUN!!!!!!! New Departure advertising items*

As everybody knows by now I am fascinated by early advertising items.  Here's a format New Departure used on both a postcard & a calendar in 1910......


----------



## Gary Mc

*MORE JUST FOR FUN!!!!!!!!!: 2 early New Departure pins*

Two early New Departure pins from old Copake auctions.  These are circa 1901.





From the 1901 Pan American Exposition held in Buffalo, NY.


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model C hang tag.....*

from an old Copake auction:


----------



## Gary Mc

Balloontyre said:


> Talking about the Mod A and M got me wondering if there are variations in the Model C.
> 
> Here are 2 variations of the New Departure Model C,  hub on bike has a machined fit, internal cap end, this looks like an earlier hub, it's shown on the link you posted early in the thread to a 1927 Mod C catalog.
> 
> The loose wheel picture is from a 1933 bicycle, regular dust cup end.  Both hubs are in nickle and have the oil port with dust cap.
> 
> Question followers:
> Did the Model C change during it's production run (when), or did 2 versions run simultaneously ?
> 
> .




I have the 2 Model C versions as well not yet spoked.  I'll try to take side by side pics for comparison this weekend.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Friday night FUN!!!!!!!!*

For your amusement & viewing pleasure this Friday night, we have another circa 1905 to 1910 New Departure Coaster Brake postcard.  What a different time, notice the lit cigarette hanging out of this "gay young spark"s mouth on a cartoon postcard.


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Controller Pat'd patent no. 645,133*

I believe this is the *New Departure Controller Pat'd patent.*  It is from the appropriate timeframe and is the only patent I can find with the brake arm on the right drive side.  It is also the first patent I can find with a brake arm.  Note the short, close to frame brake arm exactly like the pics in Post # 67.  There were two earlier "Back Pedaling Brake" patents filed by inventor R.S. Anderson on behalf of the New Departure Bell Company.  Neither of these have coaster brake arms.  (They are patents # 625,732 filed 1/29/1887 patented 5/30/1899 and # 635,414 filed 5/20/1897 patented 10/24/1899)

Patent no. 645,133 was filed with the U.S. Patent Office on July 22nd, 1898 and patented March 13th, 1900.  Patent attributed to Albert F. Rockwell, owner of the New Departure Bell Co.  Patents would be after it's use which I believe would be limited to 1898 before Albert Rockwell & the New Departure Bell Company contracted with P.&F. Corbin to make the "THE NEW DEPARTURE COASTER BRAKE & HUB, PATENTED, MF'D BY P&F CORBIN" aka "New Departure Automatic Coaster & Brake" in catalog manufactured from 1898 to 1900 (The First True Coaster Brake Hub; designed by Harry Pond Townsend for New Departure Bell Co., mf'd by Corbin, sold by both).

Patent no. 645,133 is shown as a "Back Pedaling Brake".


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model A patents*

I believe this is one of the New Departure Model A patents, it is the only one I can find in Google Patents related to the Model A.  You can see the new design coaster brake arm with the fact it doesn't cover the whole left side of the hub & this is the first concave hub shell.

LUBRICATING DEVICE FOR VEHICLE HUBS
Albert Fenimore Rockwell, of Bristol, Conn.
Patent No. 745,525
Filed October 6, 1902
Patented December 1, 1903


----------



## Gary Mc

*Saturday morning FUN with a cartoon!!!!!!!*

I grew up in an era I remember very fondly.  It was an era that seems long ago now back when there were only three TV channels and now we have more than three cartoon only channels which run 24 hours a day, all year long.  Back in the day most TV stations signed off from midnight or a little later until 5:00 or 6:00 AM the next morning.  Never understood why but that Midnight or 1:00 AM sign off by the stations always scared the crap out of me.  It was in many ways a much simpler time.  If you wanted to see cartoons, you mostly waited for Saturday morning from around 8:00 AM to Noon when all three stations ran cartoons such as Bugs Bunny, Tom & Jerry, the RoadRunner, Deputy Dawg, Casper, Mister Magoo, Johnny Qwest, followed by Scooby Doo later and many many others. 

So with these thoughts in mind sitting here typing on a Saturday morning, it seems an appropriate time for another circa 1905 to 1910 New Departure Coaster Brake cartoon postcard featuring a childhood nursery rhyme, "Jack & Jill".


----------



## Gary Mc

*Sunday night FUN-time with a New Departure Postcard.....*

circa 1905-1910.





Got a couple of books yesterday with New Departure articles/sections I'll try to post this week after I get them scanned......


----------



## Larmo63

*Could this...?*

Could this be a part of an early Corbin?

I had this on the junk pile.


----------



## Larmo63

My Model A has no oiler, so what year?


----------



## Gary Mc

Larmo63 said:


> Could this be a part of an early Corbin?
> 
> I had this on the junk pile.




Looks a lot like the Corbin Model 5B's in post # 136.


----------



## Larmo63

I love the cog with the phone dial holes on my hub. Anybody have any ideas as to 
removing it? The hub itself is thrashed, but the cog is wonderful. I wish I could get 
it off, I imagine it comes off counter clockwise?


----------



## Gary Mc

*MORE EVIDENCE: P.&F. Corbin only manufactured.....*

coaster brakes for New Departure Bell Company in 1898 & 1899 is found in the book "Bristol Business and Industry" by Lynda J. Russell.  Here's the Reference on this page:





Here's the remainder of the info on New Departure in this book:


----------



## BWbiker

*Please Help ID this  Early ND Hub*

Hi Gary, found this early ND hub today and was looking for help to ID it. I don't know if this is pre '33, it does look early! Thank you, Brad

View attachment 74261 View attachment 74262


----------



## Gary Mc

BWbiker said:


> Hi Gary, found this early ND hub today and was looking for help to ID it. I don't know if this is pre '33, it does look early! Thank you, Brad
> 
> View attachment 74261 View attachment 74262




Brad, it's a New Departure Model A made between 1902 to 1928. Thanks. - Gary


----------



## Larmo63

Speaking of bells, here are three nice old New Departure bicycle bells. 

The one on the right is bigger, possibly a motorcycle or trolley bell?

Does anyone know how to fix these?


----------



## bricycle

Larmo63 said:


> Speaking of bells, here are three nice old New Departure bicycle bells.
> 
> The one on the right is bigger, possibly a motorcycle or trolley bell?
> 
> Doe anyone know how to fix these?




Christmas bells are ringing.....


----------



## bricycle

I'll have to post some hub pics.....


----------



## Gary Mc

*Two more 1903 Corbin Coaster Brake Ads.......*

from "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" from 1903.  First one shows the bicycle manufacturers using Corbin hubs.









"The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" 1903 cover


----------



## Gary Mc

*1913 Spokane Cycle & Supply Catalog*

*NOTE: This was previously Post #3 & had to be moved to accommodate additional information in Post #1. *

Corbin Two-Speed Brake Model 10 - 1906 to 1920




New Departure Model A - 1902 to 1928




Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 8 - 1909 to 1921




Also shown on page 26 is the New Departure Model M Front Hub however it does not list it as New "Departure" but the shape is the same and parts are labeled M1 to M20.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Note on postings: Now updating posts #1 & #3*

*IMPORTANT NOTE:*  Over the last 2 days I have found a real motherload of information on Coaster Brakes from 1899 to 1910 in a weekly periodical from that era.  In order to continue to update Post #1 with all the new information, it necessitated moving information on rear "fixie" hubs, front hubs, and motorcycle hubs to Post #3 to keep all the data on the first page of the thread.  The old data in Post #3 was moved to Post #194.

The amount of information I have found is pretty staggering and will really help nail the majority of the timeline on the first decade of coaster brake hub development by both New Departure and Corbin.  I think those of you following this thread will love it.

Also of note, as I am posting on this thread due to the sheer magnitude of data I have amassed I have decided to write a book on these hubs for my satisfaction that I may have published at some time.  I have just become fascinated with the rapid development of these hubs over the first 10 years of coaster brake production.

Anyway, a "LOT" more to come......


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure FUN with Family!!!!!! Pre-Thanksgiving FUN*

circa 1905 to 1910 New Departure postcard......

Hope everybody has a safe & joyous Thanksgiving!!!!!!!!


----------



## Larmo63

Some ding-dong posted old ND bells on a hub thread......

Sheeeesh.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Bells*



Larmo63 said:


> Some ding-dong posted old ND bells on a hub thread......
> 
> Sheeeesh.




Now what kind of ding-dong would do that LOL!!!!!!!! Here's some more ND bells.....





New departure "devil" bell. This was in the catalog as a Pluto bell. One of the rarest and most desirable bells.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Back to hubs & FUN on Thanksgiving morning!!!!!!!!!!*

Love the exaggerated ND hubs on this one!!!!!!!!!!! circa 1905-1910 ND postcard....


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Bell Company "First" 1901 Model - "The Modern Witch"*

OK, tonight I am starting to post the "motherload" of information I found on New Departure & Corbin coaster brakes.

*New Departure, Bristol Conn., U.S.A. (on machined brake arm) 
"First 1901 Model" - Dec. 1900 to May 1901
also known in 1901 as "The Modern Witch"*





For the first post we are starting with New Departure Bell Company's "First" 1901 Model.  What I have found is there were two different "1901 Models".  In 1901 New Departure Bell Company made the following changes to their coaster brakes with the "First" 1901 Model.:


 Straight-pull spokes were out, the 1901 Model sported side-pull spokes
 The "Security Coaster Cyclometer" was discontinued, it was a one year only "1900 Model"
 The large machined coaster brake arm covering the entire side of the hub was continued for the "First" 1901 Model; note it is inset into the side of the hub whereas the P.&F.Corbin New Departure model overlaps the entire side of the hub
 The machined coaster brake arm read as follows: (Line 1) NEW DEPARTURE (Line 2) BRISTOL CONN. (Line 3) U.S.A.

New Departure Bell Company claimed their coaster was "the smoothest ever applied to a bicycle; no pawl, cams, spring, fiber or soft material parts, but a plain, simple, secure arrangement of six parts, accurately made and properly hardened, easy to assemble or take down, finished in the finest possible manner - in fact the only coaster hub on the market which is mechanically correct."

Note in the first picture below is *Albert F. Rockwell, the father of New Departure Bell Company and really the father of the modern coaster brake* as he developed the New Departure Controller and worked with Harry Pond Townsend to patent the first true coaster brake in 1898.  Albert F. Rockwell also holds the patent for the New Departure Model A, a real work horse and truly the stalwart of coaster brakes from late 1902 to 1928.

January 7, 1901 edition of "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"





March 14, 1901 edition of "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"









March 28, 1901 edition of "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Bell Company "Improved" 1901 Model - first cast brake arm*

"Motherload" Part 2

*New Departure Bell Co. Bristol Conn. U.S.A. Pat'd (on cast brake arm) 
"Improved 1901 Model" or "The New Departure Bell Co. Coaster"
May 1901 to December 1901
First Cast Coaster Brake Arm*






In the last post I addressed New Departure Bell Company's "First" 1901 Model - "The Modern Witch".  This post addresses the second of the two different "1901 Models".  I refer to this model as both the *"Improved 1901 Model"* or *"The New Departure Bell Co. Coaster"* since the New Departure Bell Co. on the coaster brake arm distinguishes this model from all others.  In May of 1901 New Departure Bell Company entered a new model into the highly competitive coaster brake market.  The improved model had the following features:


 Continued to sport side-pull spokes only
 The actual hub barrell design with a straight hub was continued
 Hub barrell is provided with a ball cup in each end and a brake drum all from one piece of steel
 All parts slip together and are retained in place by a small adjusting cone on the axle
 The part to which the sprocket attaches projects within the hub and acts as a clutching device
 The brake and it's actuator are operated by the clutching device
 The brake is composed of a split steel ring which is expanded into frictional contact with the brake drum
 All parts are of hardened steel
 The cast coaster brake arm read as follows: (Line 1) NEW DEPARTURE BELL CO. (Line 2) BRISTOL CONN. U.S.A. (Line 3 - vertical to the right) PAT'D (not shown in these drawings but visible on known examples)

May 23, 1901 edition of "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"

















Known Examples









Ad from June 6, 1901 edition of "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"





*INTERESTING TIMELINE NOTE:* There are two puzzling ads, the first pic is an ad from the June 6th, 1901 edition of "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" in which the first 1901 model appears (note the coater brake arm & the hub pic is the same as early 1901 ads) and the second ad is from "The Mail and Empire" (newspaper), Toronto, Canada on December 15th, 1900.  Note how this 1900 ad has what appears to be the coaster brake arm from the "Improved 1901 Model", a full six months prior to it's introduction.  I find this very interesting, was it just a hint of a major redesign to come in 1901? The June 6th, 1901 is understandable as it was less than a month after the introduction of the new model.  The 1900 ad however is very curious.

June 6th, 1901 edition of "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"





"The Mail and Empire" (newspaper), Toronto, Canada, December 15th, 1900


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Coaster Brake (New Departure Mfg. Co.) "1902 Model"*

"Motherload" Part 3

*New Departure Coaster Brake Pat'd (on cast brake arm) 
"1902 Model"
1902 only
Second & Last ND Cast Coaster Brake Arm*





The New Departure Bell Company was renamed The New Departure Manufacturing Company on June 17, 1901 but continued to use the "Improved 1901 Model" with "The New Departure Bell Co." on the coaster brake arm until the end of 1901.  In January of 1902 the new "1902 Model" was introduced with the coaster brake arm now saying only "New Departure Coaster Brake".

The 1902 Model had the following features:


 Side-pull spokes only
 The actual hub barrell design with a straight hub continued
 Hub internally retained the Improved 1901 design
 Additional chain lines of 1-1/2", 1-5/8", & 1-3/4" on the regular hub; tandem hub chain lines of 1-7/8", 2", 2-1/8"; and a special hub with 1-11/32", 1-15/32", and 1-19/32" chain lines
 7 to 12 tooth sprockets available in 1/8", 3/16", and 1/4" thicknesses
 Tandem model available
 The cast coaster brake arm read as follows: (Line 1) NEW DEPARTURE (Line 2) COASTER BRAKE (Line 3 - vertical to the right) PAT'D (not shown in these drawings but visible on known examples)

*To date I have found no ads for the 1902 model and I have thoroughly searched numerous publications you would anticipate finding them.  A theory on this will be explained in a future post but as a preview I'll call it "THE COASTER BRAKE WARS".*

January 2, 1902 edition of "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"









Known Examples





















January 16, 1902 edition of "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"


----------



## Gary Mc

*"COASTER BRAKE WARS" - 1902 to 1908*

"Motherload" Part 4

*"COASTER BRAKE WARS" - 1902 to 1908*

I have not researched it enough yet to have all the specifics but I am starting to lay out the details but let's just say the period from 1902 through 1907 was filled with strife for the manufacturers of coaster brakes.  This included:


 Collusion over pricing
 Collusion in manufacturing
 Both leading to an antitrust lawsuit brought by the U.S. Justice Dept.
 Many patent infringement lawsuits and it appears New Departure filed most at first glance including...
 A bitter patent battle between Colonel Albert Pope of Pope Manufacturing and Albert F. Rockwell of New Departure that may have lasted for years beginning in 1902

Of real interest is that in 1901, New Departure was a major advertiser in "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" and the weekly trade paper regularly discussed New Departure business including articles on their coaster brakes. After January of 1902, "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" had no more New Departure ads until 1907, no articles on New Departure coaster brakes, and very little on New Departure business, and in fact the 1903 Model or Model A is not even mentioned from 1902 to 1907 with no word on this new wonderful coaster brake.  There were yearly coaster brake comparisons that left out New Departure.  Corbin coaster brakes are rarely mentioned until 1902 and it seems they filled the void in this trade paper left by the absence of New Departure.  New Departure is mentioned often in "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" between 1902 and 1907 but almost always in news of "collusion" or in news of "patent infringement" lawsuits and most of this coverage is not flattering.  If you read this publication you would almost come to the conclusion New Departure coaster brakes disappeared between 1902 and 1907 except they are noted as options in the ads of many brands of bicycles.

I am still trying to decide how deeply to delve into all this as my original intent was to document all the models of hubs these two companies manufactured with timelines, and a little history & fun thrown in.  So I need to make a decision, dig & document, or just move forward with what I have.....


----------



## pelletman

Dig deep!  This is the interesting stuff!


----------



## pelletman

*1901 Pierce New Departure Hub*

Ask and you shall receive...


----------



## pelletman

*Columbia 1898*

First appearance of the ND hub in a Columbia catalog, 1898.  I am of the opinion that Pope had an exclusive on the ND hub in 98.  I don't see it appearing in any other catalogs in 98.  Crescent, Victor, Gormully all still using spoon brakes.  I am not 100% certain of this


----------



## Gary Mc

pelletman,

This is a Pierce-New Departure Model A!!!!!!!!!!!!! and almost 2 full years before ND sold it!!!!!!!!

Could it be ND developed it and licensed it to Pierce first?????

Thanks for sharing.  This may take some deep research and definitely throws a "kink" in the timeline.........

Gary



pelletman said:


> Ask and you shall receive...


----------



## pelletman

How about Pierce developed it for ND and maybe had an exclusive on it for a couple years?


----------



## Gary Mc

pelletman said:


> How about Pierce developed it for ND and maybe had an exclusive on it for a couple years?




Anythings possible, the reason I said ND developed is ND had a licensing arrangement with Pope for Pope to manufacturer their own ND hubs, not sure on which hub or year yet but circa 1900, where Pope said he made changes continuing to produce the hub after the licensing agreement term leading to one of the ND patent infringement lawsuits ND filed among others. Also the Model A patent lists Albert Rockwell of ND as inventor/design but it wasn't filed until 1902.


----------



## pelletman

*Columbia 1900*

Interestingly, Columbia in 1900 has abandoned the ND brake and gone to this:


----------



## pelletman

*Columbia 1901*

Still using the friction coaster brake and have developed their own coaster


----------



## dfa242

I agree with Dave on the depth of your research (easy for me to say since I'm not the one writing a book) - seems to me it would be better to take a little longer to publish a more fully developed story than to just get it done.  This has the makings of a very important reference for the hobby.

Really cool and interesting project, Gary - good luck with it.
Dean


----------



## dfa242

pelletman said:


> Interestingly, Columbia in 1900 has abandoned the ND brake and gone to this:




And here it is on a circa 1898 White chainless -


----------



## pelletman

Huh, wonder if they bought that from Pope?  Does the bike coast?


----------



## pelletman

From Bruce Epperson author of Peddling Bicycles to America  

http://www.amazon.com/Peddling-Bicy...qid=1353768836&sr=8-1&keywords=bruce+epperson


I know that there were concerns over a "coaster brake pool"; it eventually went to federal court and several firms and individuals were assessed fines. I believe that was in 1908, but I don't have the file in front of me. It could have been a few years later.

I know that there was briefly a "Pope" coaster brake about 1902. I have always had the hunch that it was a private-label Corbin, but have never looked into it closely. There is some correspondence in the A. L. Garford papers suggesting that when he was running the parts division of the second, post-1902 Pope Manufacturing Company (the Federal Manufacturing Company), Garford was offered the ownership of one or two coaster brake companies, but turned them down for a lack of money. (This was early on, 1902 or so.) A year or two later, Federal was spun off as an independent company, and bought by Garford, who pulled the company out of the bicycle parts business to focus on auto parts. By then the bicycle industry was rapidly decaying.

The period after 1902 was the beginning of a transitional period in which bicycle parts makers were becoming strong and bicycle makers weak. After its 1907 reorganization, the bicycle division of the Pope firm was just another firm in an overall weak industry. Also, by 1907 every bicycle was merely an assembledge of parts bought from suppliers--nobody made their own components anymore, except for cranks and fenders. Certainly by the 1920s bicycle makers were captives of parts makers and big retailers such as Goodyear and Sears.


----------



## dfa242

pelletman said:


> Huh, wonder if they bought that from Pope?  Does the bike coast?




Dunno, but yes it does coast.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Pierce New Departure coaster brake arm*

Here's the Pierce New Departure Model A coaster brake arm owned by redline1986, so now we know where it fits:


----------



## pelletman

That script makes me think it is a later Pierce New Departure... 

The 1916 catalog states Pierce New Departure Coaster Brake $5.00

The 1916 catalog just says "Coaster Brake $5.00" doesn't say what they use.


----------



## dfa242

Here's a circa 1908 Iver truss frame -







and an 1899 Columbia ladies Model 60 chainless.


----------



## Larmo63

*A brief mention of Musselman......*

Btw, my Musselman "armless" has a patent date stamping of July 6TH '07 - Dec. 15TH '08

on it. It seems Miami Manufacturing had their own ideas on building a coaster brake. I wonder

if there were disputes and they just designed their own? I have that and an "improved" version

that supposedly dates from 1912 on. I haven't ridden either one, but I've heard that the braking 

action is virtually nil. The older one came off of a Racycle. New Departure had the market cornered 

at a certain time it seems, had the superior product, and so companies tried different inventions (?)


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Coaster Brake pocket watch fob circa. 1908-1910*

Thought this was a really neat piece of early advertising......


----------



## Gary Mc

*1928 New Departure Model C ad - SWIMMING*

1928 New Departure Model C ad - SWIMMING


----------



## Gary Mc

*1928 New Departure Model C ad - SKATING*

1928 New Departure Model C ad - SKATING


----------



## Gary Mc

*1928 New Departure Model C ad - SAILING*

1928 New Departure Model C ad - SAILING


----------



## Gary Mc

*1928 New Departure Model C ad - HUNTING*

1928 New Departure Model C ad - HUNTING


----------



## Gary Mc

*1928 New Departure Model C ad - SCOUTING*

1928 New Departure Model C ad - SCOUTING


----------



## Gary Mc

*1907 return of New Departure to "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"*

"Motherload" Part 5

*New Departure Model A - 1907 ads*


As stated in Post #203, in 1901, New Departure was a major advertiser in "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" and the weekly trade paper regularly discussed New Departure business including articles on their coaster brakes. After January of 1902, "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" had no more New Departure ads until 1907, no articles on New Departure coaster brakes, and very little on New Departure business, and in fact the 1903 Model or Model A is not even mentioned from 1902 to 1907 with no word on this new wonderful coaster brake.  

This post marks the return of New Departure in the form of the Model A to the "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review".

September 7, 1907 "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"





September 28, 1907 "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"


----------



## Gary Mc

*1908 "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" - Coaster Brake Evaluations*

"Motherload" Part 5 continued

*1908 "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"
Coaster Brake Evaluations & Comparisons*

Back to including New Departure in the form of the Model A.  Of particular note is the 3rd paragraph praising Eclipse/Morrow while slamming New Departure without naming them.  Also of note, New Departure is next to last in the evaluations.  A definite bias against New Departure is apparent.  Also of note, both the Corbin Duplex and Corbin Two-Speed are in the evaluations.


----------



## Gary Mc

*1908 New Departure ads in "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"*

"Motherload" Part 5 continued

*New Departure Model A - 1908 ads
"The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"*

New Departure was again a major advertiser in "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" for 1908 despite the bias you saw in the last post with a wonderful array of ads. These ads were in multiple issues each.  As you have heard before I am a huge fanatic when it comes to early 1900's advertising and to me the first four are just magnificent in their "eye catching" ability compared to other coaster ads of the times, just great ads.  It appears in 1908 New Departure went to work advertising their coaster brakes with a vengeance if you read the ads closely.

April 4, 1908 "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"





April 25, 1908 "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"





May 16, 1908 "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"





August 8, 1908 "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"





September 12, 1908 "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"





September 12, 1908 "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"


----------



## Gary Mc

*1909 New Departure "Sundries"*

"Motherload" Part 5 continued.....

This is a rare ad that first appeared in the November 6, 1909 "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" and ran often for several months.  It is rare in that it shows both a front and rear hub.


----------



## pelletman

I think you might be obsessed!


----------



## Gary Mc

pelletman said:


> I think you might be obsessed!




It sure looks that way doesn't it!!!!!!!!!! 

I do get obsessed over unanswered questions as they drive me crazy til I have answers and no one seemed to know this timeline or at least wanted to share what they knew except a few of us here. I think I have the timeline and all the models nailed except New Departure licenses for others such as Pope & Pierce to make their own ND coaster brakes.  The 1901 Pierce-ND Model A being an example. That may take at least a cursory look at patent infringement lawsuits.   Also there are 2 models I have found nothing on, yet.  Been working on 1901 Pierce but nothing noteworthy yet.....

I also plan to email Gary Sanderson, can you PM me his email address?

The question will be if I take on all the collusion & patent infringement lawsuits, I estimate that could take 6 to 10 months of research/reading.  That's why I'm not sure I want to go there but I am contemplating it since I've gone this far plus I now know many sources to go to.  So I have a decision to make..........

Just FYI, I probably have at least 20 more posts of data queued up I haven't even shared yet, so more to come.......


----------



## Gary Mc

*JUST FOR FUN!!!!!!! Corbin Pinback Buttons*

circa 1901, solid brass button







Brass button circa 1901, celluloid pinback buttons circa 1909 to 1920


----------



## Gary Mc

*More Sunday morning FUN!!!!! General Putnam's Ride....*

with a Corbin Coaster Brake, circa 1910....


----------



## Gary Mc

*1912 Pierce Catalog*

1912 Pierce Catalog page from pelletman





Known Pierce-New Departure Coaster Brake, year unknown (redline1968)


----------



## Gary Mc

*Patent on 1900 Columbia & 1898 White Chainless Brake - US643085*



pelletman said:


> Interestingly, Columbia in 1900 has abandoned the ND brake and gone to this:






dfa242 said:


> And here it is on a circa 1898 White chainless -
> 
> View attachment 74582View attachment 74583View attachment 74584View attachment 74585




Here is the Patent US643,085 on the 1900 Columbia & 1898 White Chainless Brakes; Filed Jul 21, 1899 - Issued Feb 6, 1900 - JAMES S. COPELAND - *THE AMERICAN BICYCLE COMPANY*

This is not the patent the *"Coaster Brake Wars"* was over but rather another of Copeland's patents which New Departure eventually won over Pope.  It is a very interesting design of the same period.


----------



## Gary Mc

*"COASTER BRAKE WARS" Patents - 1,069,603 (Copeland) & 850,077 (Townsend)*

Below you will find the two primary patents that led to the "Coaster Brake Wars".  

Patent #1,069,603, "Driving and Braking Mechanism for Vehicles", was filed on April 29, 1898 by J.S. Copeland, inventor, on behalf of the American Bicycle Company but eventually assigned to the New Departure Manufacturing Company when the patent was finally granted on August 15, 1913 fifteen years later.  This fifteen year period is what I term the "Coaster Brake Wars".

Patent #850,077, "Driving and Braking Mechanism for Cycles", was filed on October 10, 1898 by H.P. Townsend, inventor, on behalf of the New Departure Bell Company but eventually assigned to the now named New Departure Manufacturing Company when the patent was finally granted on April 9, 1907 nine years later. During the coaster brake wars the major issue became which was designed first and in the end this was deemed to be the first coaster brake design having begun development in 1897.  I noted in an earlier post that New Departure was rarely mentioned in "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" from 1902 to late 1907 and I suspect the granting of their patent first of the two, forced many hands behind the scenes to bring New Departure back into view in this bicycle trade weekly.

There were arguments on both sides of their designs development in late 1897 during numerous lawsuits and patent infringement cases that kept both from being patented for years.

The "Coaster Brake Wars" began in 1899 and continued until 1913 from what I have found so far.  It would take a lot more research to determine the details of all the various parties during this timeframe but the biggest standoff was probably Pope Manufacturing's Colonel Albert Pope against New Departure's Albert Rockwell from the little details I have read.

*Copeland's Patent #1,069,603*









*Townsend's Patent #850,077*


----------



## Gary Mc

pelletman said:


> Still using the friction coaster brake and have developed their own coaster




*The 1901 Columbia Coaster Brake design is Patent #1,069,603, "Driving and Braking Mechanism for Vehicles", was filed on April 29, 1898 by J.S. Copeland, inventor, on behalf of the American Bicycle Company but eventually assigned to the New Departure Manufacturing Company when the patent was finally granted on August 15, 1913 fifteen years later.*

See details in Post #237 above.


----------



## Gary Mc

dfa242 said:


> Here's a circa 1908 Iver truss frame -
> 
> View attachment 74599View attachment 74600




Dean, This is a model 8 and probably came to market in very late 1908/early 1909.


----------



## Gary Mc

dfa242 said:


> 1899 Columbia ladies Model 60 chainless.
> 
> View attachment 74601View attachment 74602




Dean,  I believe this is a P.&F. Corbin "New Departure Automatic Coaster & Brake"" designed model and I believe it is associated with:

Patent #691,541
Inventor: C. Glover (later became President of Corbin Screw Corp.)
Assignor: P.&F. Corbin
Filed: June 11, 1901
Granted: June 21, 1902

You can throw the dates out on all these patents as they were often filed later and always granted later/much later.  I suspect this is the P.&F. Corbin redesign of the "New Departure Automatic Coaster & Brake" that P.&F. Corbin did in 1899 making alterations to the Townsend patent version in order to sell their own version. They continued to call it the same name. The question is who made it, did they license Pope to make their own or did Corbin make it. I say this only because I do not see the usual stampings of P.&F. Corbin on it. *If I am correct I notice the coaster brake arm side spokes attach much higher than the drive side requiring longer spokes on the drive side, this is a feature I've only noted on this model.*  Here's the patent:


----------



## Gary Mc

*A little more FUN in honor of a cold FALL afternoon here in the South!!!!!*

Circa 1905 to 1910 New Departure Coaster Brake Post Card.....


----------



## Gary Mc

*1904 - The Coaster Brake - Reviews*

"Motherload" Part 6

*1904 - The Coaster Brake - Reviews
"The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"
NOTE: New Departure Model A not included!!!!*


These reviews are from "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" on April 2, 1904.  Note the complete absence of the New Departure Model A.  Reviewed include:


The Morrow - Eclipse Machine Co.
Corbin Duplex - The Corbin Screw Corp. (NOTE: while Corbin ads and catalogs still refer to this as a New Departure Duplex, those words are conspicuously absent from the article)
The Thor - Aurora Automatic Machinery Co.
The Forsyth - Forsyth Mfg. Co.
The Pope - Pope Mfg. Co.


----------



## Gary Mc

*1903 - The Coaster Brake - Reviews*

"Motherload" Part 6 (continued)

*1903 - The Coaster Brake - Reviews
"The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"
NOTE: New Departure Model A not included!!!!*


These reviews are from "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" on April 4, 1903.  Note the complete absence of the New Departure Model A again here.  Reviewed models include:


The Morrow - Eclipse Machine Co.
Corbin Duplex - The Corbin Screw Corp. (NOTE: while Corbin ads and catalogs refer specifically to this model as the "New Departure Duplex", those words are conspicuously absent from the article)
The Barwest - Barwest Coaster Brake Co.
The Forsyth - Forsyth Mfg. Co.
The Cinch - Riggs-Spencer Co.


----------



## Gary Mc

*1905 - The Coaster Brake - Reviews*

"Motherload" Part 6 (continued)

*1905 - The Coaster Brake - Reviews
"The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"
NOTE: New Departure Model A not included!!!!*


These reviews are from "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" on April 29, 1905.  Note the complete absence of the New Departure Model A again in 1905.  Reviewed in 1905 are:


The Standard Two-Speed - Standard Spoke & Nipple Co.
The Morrow - Eclipse Machine Co.
Corbin Duplex - The Corbin Screw Corp. (NOTE: while Corbin ads and catalogs still refer to this as a New Departure Duplex, those words are conspicuously absent from the article)
The Atherton - D.P. Harris
The Forsyth - Forsyth Mfg. Co.


----------



## Gary Mc

*1906 - The Coaster Brake - Reviews*

"Motherload" Part 6 (continued)

*1906 - The Coaster Brake - Reviews
"The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"
NOTE: New Departure Model A not included!!!!*


These reviews are from "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" on May 5, 1906.  Note the complete absence of the New Departure Model A again in 1906.  Same five reviewed in 1905 are reviewed again in 1906 including:


The Standard Two-Speed - Standard Spoke & Nipple Co.
The Morrow - Eclipse Machine Co.
Corbin Duplex - The Corbin Screw Corp. (NOTE: while Corbin ads and catalogs still refer to this as a New Departure Duplex, those words are conspicuously absent from the article)
The Atherton - D.P. Harris
The Forsyth - Forsyth Mfg. Co.


----------



## Gary Mc

*1907 - The Coaster Brake - Reviews*

"Motherload" Part 6 (continued)

*1907 - The Coaster Brake - Reviews
"The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"
NOTE: New Departure Model A not included!!!!*


These reviews are from "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" on April 27, 1907.  Note the complete absence of the New Departure Model A again in 1907.  New to the review in 1907 is the Corbin Two-Speed. The 1907 review includes:


The Morrow - Eclipse Machine Co.
Corbin Duplex - The Corbin Screw Corp. 
Corbin Two-Speed - The Corbin Screw Corp. 
The Atherton - D.P. Harris
The Forsyth - Forsyth Mfg. Co.


----------



## Gary Mc

*1908 - The Coaster Brake - Reviews*

"Motherload" Part 6 (continued)

*1908 - The Coaster Brake - Reviews
"The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"
NOTE: New Departure Model INCLUDED!!!!*


The 1908 reviews from "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" on April 25, 1908 were back in Post #228 so they will not be repeated here.  1908 marked the return of New Departure in the form of the Model A.  Also new for 1908 were the Musselman and the return of the Thor. The 1908 review includes:


The Morrow - Eclipse Machine Co.
Corbin Duplex - The Corbin Screw Corp. 
Corbin Two-Speed - The Corbin Screw Corp. 
New Departure Model A - New Departure Mfg. Co.
Musselman - (first year model) Miami Cycles & Mfg. Co.
The Thor - Aurora Automatic Machinery Co.
The Atherton - D.P. Harris
The Forsyth - Forsyth Mfg. Co.


----------



## Gary Mc

*1909 - The Coaster Brake - Reviews*

"Motherload" Part 6 (continued)

*1909 - The Coaster Brake - Reviews
"The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"*


The 1909 reviews from "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" on May 1, 1909. Note that coaster brakes were becoming the standard so no pictures included in the article this year. The 1909 review includes the new "Eclipse" as well as all models from 1908:


The Eclipse - Eclipse Machine Co. (The Morrow was continued as well but not reviewed)
Corbin Duplex - The Corbin Screw Corp. 
Corbin Two-Speed - The Corbin Screw Corp. 
New Departure Model A - New Departure Mfg. Co.
Musselman - (first year model) Miami Cycles & Mfg. Co.
The Thor - Aurora Automatic Machinery Co.
The Atherton - D.P. Harris
The Forsyth - Forsyth Mfg. Co.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Don't know about anyone else but here's something I never asked a buddy......*

*LET'S GO NUTTING!!!!! * LOL:eek: 1928 New Departure Model C ad.


----------



## Gary Mc

*In honor of the close of Thanksgiving week, in the South it's time for hunting....*

another 1928 New Departure Model C ad....


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Ain't Google Books grand?  Keep on digging!


----------



## Gary Mc

*And in preparation for Christmas.....*

now that Thanksgiving is over, another 1928 New Departure Model C ad. ND got carried away in 1928 with diverse ads targeted at (in the words of Joe Pesci) the "yute" market just like I have gotten carried away with this thread.....


----------



## Gary Mc

Andrew Gorman said:


> Ain't Google Books grand?  Keep on digging!




Thanks Andrew, I will.  Google books is grand but I found a little known treasure trove NOT in google books but online.....

Gary


----------



## Gary Mc

*"Motherload" Part 7 coming this week.....*

it will go back to a focus on P.&F. Corbin and The Corbin Screw Corporation models from 1902 to 1910 with some theories thrown in.....

That's all for tonight!!!!!!


----------



## pelletman

Side note, the house we are standing in front of what built by the Corbins as their summer home in Oak Bluffs, Martha's Vineyard, Massachusetts on Ocean Park.  I'm sure at the time it was the nicest house in the town.  It may still be today.  Owned now by Peter Norton, of Norton Anti Virus fame

http://webpages.charter.net/pelletman/Vineyard 2010.htm


----------



## Gary Mc

*1910 - The Coaster Brake - Reviews*

"Motherload" Part 6 (continued)

*1910 - The Coaster Brake - Reviews
"The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"*


The 1910 reviews from "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" on April 30, 1910. For the second year in a row coaster brakes were so standard no pictures were included in the article again this year. 1910 marks a major shift in the "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" with a past focus more on bicycles and the magazine now focusing more on motorcycles.  This article for 1910 also discusses each manufacturers coaster brakes for motorcycles.


The Eclipse - Eclipse Machine Co. (The Morrow was continued as well but not reviewed)
Corbin Duplex - The Corbin Screw Corp. 
Corbin Two-Speed - The Corbin Screw Corp. 
New Departure Model A - New Departure Mfg. Co.
Musselman - (first year model) Miami Cycles & Mfg. Co.
The Thor - Aurora Automatic Machinery Co.
The New Atherton - D.P. Harris


----------



## Gary Mc

*End of the Coaster Brake Reviews - 1910*

I searched 1911 & found no new coaster brake reviews.  This is evidence that coaster brakes were now the norm over fixie's and the market was settled on 6 major players with New Departure leading the way.  It is also evidence the Coaster Brake Wars had essentially ended although Pope Mfg's coaster brake patent would not be assigned by the United States Patent and Trademark Office to New Departure until 1913 ending the fight over who patented the coaster brake first.


----------



## chitown

Gary Mc said:


> It is also evidence the Coaster Brake Wars had essentially ended...




Oct 1914:


----------



## Gary Mc

chitown said:


> Oct 1914:




So they continued into 1913 with Pope & 1914 with Davis, interesting!!!!


----------



## chitown

It is interesting about the New Departure hubs being left out of the review articles. Could be because of their affiliation with Mead.





Mead was a bit of an outsider at the turn of the century, and when they started importing frames, forks, pedals & chains from England (1904-7?), the American industry may have isolated him from the rest of his competitors (not invited to the Atlantic City Cycle Conventions) New Departures affiliation as well as patent wars may have been why they were not mentioned in these articles. I have shown in my Mead thread that Col Pope had it out for Mead and refused to share ad space with Mead or Sears. Mead had also resisted the take over attempts by Pope with the American Bicycle Company. Mead was that annoying mail order place out west.

Just a theory of course.


----------



## pelletman

*Morrow Coaster Pierce 1899 - No wonder it didn't last long*

I can't believe I missed this before.  No wonder it didn't work out for them


----------



## pelletman

OK, I made a boo boo, the picture I posted of the Model A hub from 1901 is not from 1901.  I think is is from 1912, the catalog says "The Pierce bicycle has been manufactured for two decade...." I think that means 12.  I had it in an 1901 folder and didn't read the whole catalog... Oops.


----------



## Gary Mc

pelletman said:


> OK, I made a boo boo, the picture I posted of the Model A hub from 1901 is not from 1901.  I think is is from 1912, the catalog says "The Pierce bicycle has been manufactured for two decade...." I think that means 12.  I had it in an 1901 folder and didn't read the whole catalog... Oops.




No problem, I corrected Post #1 & #235, so Model A earliest is back to late 1902.


----------



## Gary Mc

*1902 Model "New Departure Coaster, P.&F.Corbin. New Britain Conn.U.S.A."*

"Motherload" Part 7

"New Departure Coaster, P.&F.Corbin. New Britain Conn.U.S.A." on brake arm aka "1902 Model" 


Straight hub shell profile
Cast Brake Arm
New Departure Coaster, P.&F.Corbin. New Britain Conn.U.S.A." on brake arm

"The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" in 1900 and 1901 only show New Departure Bell Co. coaster brakes, I can find no references to P.&F. Corbin's New Departure coaster brake models.  This changed in 1902 with the weekly adding the P.&F. Corbin versions as well.  


*1902 Model Corbin "New Departure Coaster"
"The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"*

*1902 ONLY Coaster Brake arm design:*









One of the first references in "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" from January 16, 1902 of P.&F. Corbin's New Departure Coaster Brake, funny the article reads as if there are two companies producing New Departure Coaster Brakes, which there were with similar but different designs.





P.&F. Corbin's New Departure Coaster Brake overview from "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review", January 30, 1902





P.&F. Corbin's New Departure Coaster Brake first ad from "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review", March 6, 1902





May 22, 1902 ad





July 22, 1902 ad proudly proclaiming "Captured First Prize in the open coasting competition held by the Minneapolis Cycle Trade Association"


----------



## Gary Mc

*Sunday Fun.....*

but not for these kids caught thanks to a ND coaster brake!!!!!!!

Circa 1905 to 1910 New Departure Coaster Brake Post Card.....


----------



## Gary Mc

*Corbin Coaster Brake & Statue of Liberty Stickpin*

for my 1000th post on the CABE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fitting that it is in this thread.  Got this last week.....

Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake - Statue of Liberty stickpin - early 1900's


----------



## Gary Mc

*More FUN with another New Departure Post Card......*

this time with a pretty girl, circa 1905 to 1910 New Departure Coaster Brake Post Card.....


----------



## Gary Mc

*Corbin Duplex Model 8 pics*

Here are pics of a Model 8 Corbin Duplex I got this week.  Advertised as NOS but the brake arm appears to be re-plated.


----------



## Gary Mc

*1901 Pierce Catalog*

From Bill Smith over at the Wheelmen site:





So, for 1901 Pierce used ND on both chain & chainless variations and Morrow was also available for chain versions.  I cannot tell whether or not this is the Corbin or New Departure Bell version ND hub but it more closely resembles the Corbin version.


----------



## Gary Mc

*1903 Iver Johnson Catalog - First year for New Departure Model A*

1903 Iver Johnson Sporting Goods Catalog posted by Bill Smith over at the Wheelmen site.  This was the first year for the New Departure Model A.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 6 original box - 1905 to 1909*

Recently acquired Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 6 original box made from 1905 to 1909. Now I just need the hub to go with it!!!!!!!


----------



## rlhender

The 3rd hub from left has Pat. applied for stamped on the shell?? any idea who made this and what it is for?

Thanks Rick


----------



## Gary Mc

rlhender said:


> The 3rd hub from left has Pat. applied for stamped on the shell?? any idea who made this and what it is for?
> 
> Thanks Rick




Rick, I am not familiar with it but hopefully someone else who knows will weigh in.  Thanks. - Gary


----------



## dave the wave

*giant size poster*

i think this is late 1920's early 1930's


----------



## Springer Tom

*Can you date this one?*


----------



## Balloontyre

*ND front hub Model BM*

Here is the mystery Mod BM, finally...

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...hive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=3&lang=En#images


----------



## Gary Mc

Springer Tom said:


> View attachment 83041View attachment 83042View attachment 83043View attachment 83044




Tom, Hard to tell from the pics but if the hub shell is straight across which it appears to be, it's a 1904 Model only used Dec. 1903 to late 1904.  If the hub shell is concave it's a Model 6 made from 1905 to 1909.


----------



## Gary Mc

Balloontyre said:


> Here is the mystery Mod BM, finally...
> 
> http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...hive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=3&lang=En#images




I saw that & would love to have it.  Still never seen one in a catalog.


----------



## Gary Mc

*P&F Corbin Main Office, New Britain Conn. postcard circa 1903*

P&F Corbin Main Office, New Britain Conn. postcard circa 1903


----------



## Gary Mc

*Corbin's Duplex 1902 Catalog*

Here's the 1902 Corbin catalog with some interesting findings:


*Model No. 5 *- The 1902 Model also know as the New Departure Coaster was the original Model No. 5 for bicycles.  All previous references to this hub were as the 1902 Model and all Model 5's were shown as motorcycle hubs, but clearly now the original Model No. 5 / 1902 Model was a bicycle hub originating in 1902.
*Model No. 4 *- The catalog also shows a Model No. 4 Coaster Brake hub that is clearly not the 1901 Model nor is it the Model No. 5 / 1902 Model so this is a new hub in our timeline I've never run across.


Here's the catalog in it's entirety:


----------



## ejlwheels

*My Model 4, so far*

Gary Mc,

Thank you for all of your research.  I downloaded those same scans from somewhere, but I can't remember where.
I got these 2 pieces separately over the years from various boxes of loose hub parts.  I believe many of the other Model 4 parts (hub shell, bearings, axle) are interchangeable with Model 5 _except_ the following parts shown on the Model 4 schematic which I am missing:

4. Driving Clutch (without saw teeth)
6. Transfer Sleeve

If anyone has any of these parts, let me know!


----------



## Gary Mc

*NOS New Departure Model M with Oiler Port front hub*

NOS New Departure Model M with Oiler Port front hub

Sold Late teens to 1930 (overlapping Model SM which began in 1927).  The Model M began in 1906 without the oiler port which was added circa 1918.


----------



## Gary Mc

*NOS New Departure Model SM front hub*

NOS New Departure Model SM front hub

Produced 1927 to 1935.


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model D Coaster Brake Cut-A-Way Salesman's Demo hub*

New Departure Model D Coaster Brake Cut-A-Way Salesman's Demo hub
First sold December 1933 & in continued production into the 1950's.


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model D Hang Tags*

New Departure Model D Hang Tags


----------



## bricycle

Kool pics Gary!!!


----------



## Gary Mc

bricycle said:


> Kool pics Gary!!!




Thanks Bri!!!!!!!


----------



## cds2323

New Departure Model W front hubs. 

Post#110 shows the intro of this hub and mentions inclined spoke flanges for added strength. I've noticed many W hubs have straight/flat flanges. I've noted that 39 and later hubs on orig bikes have the flat flanges (including the blackout versions). The bikes I have from 35-37 all have the inclined flange. Does anyone know when or why the change occurred?


----------



## Gary Mc

cds2323 said:


> New Departure Model W front hubs.
> 
> Post#110 shows the intro of this hub and mentions inclined spoke flanges for added strength. I've noticed many W hubs have straight/flat flanges. I've noted that 39 and later hubs on orig bikes have the flat flanges (including the blackout versions). The bikes I have from 35-37 all have the inclined flange. Does anyone know when or why the change occurred?
> 
> View attachment 93677View attachment 93678




Been looking into this but nothing yet.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Corbin Duplex Model 7 & Corbin Duplex Model 8 Coaster Brake Hubs*

Corbin Duplex Model 7 on left - 1908 to 1909
Corbin Duplex Model 8 on right - 1909 to 1929


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model A Coaster Brake Arm - later version*

New Departure Model A Coaster Brake Arm - later version (date began on this version not confirmed yet but after 1918)


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model M Variations*

Top: *Without oiler port*, 1906 to circa 1918

Bottom: *With oiler port*, circa 1918 to 1930


----------



## Gary Mc

*Just for FUN!!!! New Departure Puzzle Set No. 2 - Model A*

Just for FUN!!!! New Departure Puzzle Set No. 2 - Model A

From Redwood City Cyclery
213 Main Street
Redwood City, California


----------



## Gary Mc

*Just for FUN!!!!!!  Early New Departure Stickpin - Model A*

Just for FUN!!!!!!  Early New Departure Stickpin - Model A (circa early 1900's)


----------



## Gary Mc

*New Departure Model D, W, & Y boxes*

New Departure Model D, W, & Y boxes





Model D box with my Model D demo cutaway hub


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

*New Departure Hub*

Was this hub offered on 1908 bicycles?


----------



## Gary Mc

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Was this hub offered on 1908 bicycles?




No, late 1902 and 1903 only.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

What would be the earliest year used?
Thank you Gary.


----------



## Gary Mc

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> What would be the earliest year used?
> Thank you Gary.




Earliest used would be Nov. or Dec. 1902 most likely for a 1903 Model bike.  This was a one year only design.  In December 1903, the Corbin Duplex, The Corbin Screw Corp came out replacing this one.

*For Corbin hubs:*

1902 Model Bikes - "New Departure Coaster" on brake arm (P. & F. Corbin) or the Model 4 which only had the single word "Corbin" on the brake arm
1903 Model Bikes - "New Departure Duplex" on brake arm (P. & F. Corbin)
1904 Model Bikes - "Corbin Duplex" on brake arm (Corbin Screw Corp.)

*One thing for everyone to remember from this time period is very important and I can't stress it enough.  Most bikes came as fixies, in fact almost all bikes until 1898 and most of them that year did not come with coaster brake hubs, and as such there was a HUGE new business which was the selling of just coaster brake hubs to replace those fixie rear hubs.  Replacement coaster brake hubs was a HUGE industry well into the teens.  The real key to me on bikes of this era is just to insure your hub is newer than or the same year as the bike and not older.  So this 1903 hub would be appropriate for a 1903 or earlier bicycle, maybe even a 1904 as inventory was depleted but it would probably not be correct for anything 1905 or later for sure.  *


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Thank you.
What would be appropriate coaster brake for a 1899 Iver Johnson bicycle?


----------



## Gary Mc

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Thank you.
> What would be appropriate coaster brake for a 1899 Iver Johnson bicycle?




I would think any hub made within 5 years (maybe even 10 years) of 1899 would be "appropriate" as a replacement hub for an 1899 bike that may or may not have been equipped with a coaster brake to begin with so the New Departure Duplex from 1903 for example would be an "appropriate" replacement hub in my eyes.  Obviously the closer to 1899 the better but I'd say a 1903 hub is appropriate.

Correct as in from the factory correct from 1899 is a different answer & is the super-rare "New Departure Automatic Coaster & Brake" found in post #52 in this thread.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

*Mystery Coaster Brake Hub?*

What is the manufacturer and date of production of this armless coaster brake hub?
The each side of the hub slots into the dropouts and replaces the usual arm.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Calling all hub experts!!!


----------



## ejlwheels

It is an Atherton.  Teens or 20's.  It is supposed to have an arm on the non-drive side.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Does anyone have a photo of the arm?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

This Atherton hub looks to wide to have an arm. Here is a drawing of the hub with no arm and appears to have both sides of the axle cones shaped to fit in the dropouts.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

I did some research today and found that the Atherton coaster brake hub was first advertised in 1900. The Buffalo Metal Goods Company made them in Buffalo, NY. They did have brake arms. I will be using this on on my 1899 Iver Johnson. The hub will be laced up to my Ghisallo wood/carbon rims with PhilWood stainless steel double butted spokes.
I am still searching for an original saddle.


----------



## masini

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Does anyone have a photo of the arm?




Just came across this one from the last Copake auction. I didn't stay this long (only made it 3 pages in!), but there were 4 lots of coaster brake hubs... some interesting ones in there! Lot numbers 478 - 481. Also, check 527 for Iver Johnson content!

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...79&archive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=11&lang=En


----------



## Flat Tire

I've got an Atherton on one of my Daytons, the arms a little different than the one shown from Copake and the lettering is in script, not block. I'll post a pic tomorrow.....


----------



## Gary Mc

*1901 New Departure Coaster Brakes & Cyclometers Brochure*

1901 New Departure Coaster Brakes & Cyclometers Brochure

New Departure Bell Co. Bristol Conn. U.S.A. Pat'd (on cast brake arm) "Improved 1901 Model" - May 1901 to December 1901 (Details Post #201; first cast coaster brake arm; side-pull spokes).


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Hi Gary,
Do you know anything about this hub?
Was it a custom job?






http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390634118777&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## rustyspoke66

Looks like it was used as a brake not a drive wheel. Sure would be a nice hub with a sprocket re-installed.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

It was used on a front wheel.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Very cool but I think it has greater value as a rear wheel. I think that might be one of the earliest versions of that hub.


----------



## Gary Mc

*1924 New Departure "Cycle~logical Wizard"*

1924 New Departure "Cycle~logical Wizard" advertising the New Departure Model A


----------



## Gary Mc

*1919 New Departure "Beauty & the Boob" brochure - JUST FOR FUN!!!!!*

1919 New Departure "Beauty & the Boob" brochure advertising the New Departure Model A Coaster Brake


----------



## Gary Mc

*"The Art of Bicycle Riding" by Fred St. Onge - Corbin, Vitalic, Indian tie in*

*"The Art of Bicycle Riding" by Fred St. Onge *
*Corbin Coaster Brakes & Indian Bicycles tie in*

Copyright 1920, American Hdwe. Corp., New Britain, Conn.

*Fred St. Onge* was famous on vaudeville for his bicycle trick and stunt riding on stage known at the time as a "wheel act".  He was also an early bicycle racer, ran one of the largest bicycle riding schools in the USA, and traveled the world with his wheel act.  From 1925 until the time of his death, St. Onge lectured in schools on traffic safety, interesting considering he promoted trick and stunt riding. Around the time this booklet was published in 1920 he was also a pitchman and spokesman for several companies including Indian Bicycles, Corbin Coaster Brakes, and Vitalic tires. I also found an article where he was promoting Columbia Bicycles as well in 1917.

Mr. St. Onge was born in 1874 and passed away May 20, 1939.  He is buried at the Hollywood Forever Cemetery in Hollywood. California (Los Angeles County).


----------



## Gary Mc

*"The Art of Bicycle Riding" by Fred St. Onge (continued)*


----------



## Gary Mc

*"The Art of Bicycle Riding" by Fred St. Onge (continued)*


----------



## Gary Mc

*1935 New Departure Model D Coaster Brake Brochure*

*1935 New Departure Model D "The All feature Coaster Brake for Bicycles" Brochure*

*Please note the New Departure Model D coaster brake was introduced in December 1933 and the New Departure Model W front hub was introduced in March 1935.*


----------



## dfa242

Here's a New Departure hub to add to the mix - hadn't seen this one before.


----------



## bricycle

That arm has more curves than Marlyn Monroe...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Is this an early Model A?


----------



## Gary Mc

I was hoping you would post it Dean.  It's definitely an early Model A & my hypothesis is that brake arm was designed for a specific bike.  What bike? I have no clue but I'd love to know.


----------



## dfa242

Gary Mc said:


> ...It's definitely an early Model A & my hypothesis is that brake arm was designed for a specific bike.  What bike? I have no clue but I'd love to know.




Gotta' love a good mystery!


----------



## Gary Mc

*Cool Corbin artwork ad from 1912*

The Bicycling World & Motorcycle Review January 27, 1912


----------



## MrColumbia

Gary Mc said:


> The Bicycling World & Motorcycle Review January 27, 1912




That hill would make me think twice on any modern motorcycle.


----------



## Springer Tom

Hey Gary, you said my hub was 1905-1909, it has the concave shell. The right side of the axle is 3/8" and the left side is 5/16". It appears to be original. Have you seen them built that way? Thanks Tom


----------



## ccmerz

I cut this (then very rusted) hub from a wood rim a few days ago, missing the arm and oil port on the end cap.  I performed a forensic cleaning/polishing and this is what you see.
Is this a model no. 7 Corbin?  The bronze arm I already had. After disassembling and putting it back together, there were a few parts left over, a thick round disc (looks like an 8 pointed star) and two small short flat spring steel parts. Where do they go? Where can I get a correct arm?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

The parts and nickel plating look excellent.


----------



## cash4oldandgold@gmail.com

*New departure bell co cast brake*

have  a New departure bell co cast brake on A national bay city mich bike.the bicycle serial number is 13135 the hub serial number is 52229. if that helps at all


----------



## Balloontyre

*1900 ND brake*

here is a clip showing a New Departure brake option, catalog is from 1900. What hub could this be?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

1898-1900


----------



## rustyspoke66

Just giving this thread a bump. There should be a place to make this type of thing easy to find.


----------



## Nick-theCut

rustyspoke66 said:


> Just giving this thread a bump. There should be a place to make this type of thing easy to find.




I'm subscribed to this thread so I can find it with ease.  Also we could request from a moderator that it gets a sticky.  Not sure the rules on what can and cannot get a sticky.



~ Nick


----------



## scrubbinrims

Nick-theCut said:


> I'm subscribed to this thread so I can find it with ease.  Also we could request from a moderator that it gets a sticky.  Not sure the rules on what can and cannot get a sticky.
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Nick




I just received my 1936 Mead bicycle with original paperwork (catalogues, warranty, hanger tags...everything) and I just solved where your avatar comes from!
Chris


----------



## Wheeled Relics

*The 100th Monkey*

In relation to the evolutionary jump from fixed to coaster brake, I am particularly interested in finding physical specimens of either of these two examples of (or others) early coaster and brake attachments for fixed gear wheels.










Eclipse bicycle unique coaster & brake feature of which Mr. Marrow took part of.


----------



## Wheeled Relics

*Kelley Coaster & Brake Patent*


----------



## Wheeled Relics

*early fixed hub conversion (evolution of the coaster)*

coaster & brake fixed gear hub conversion (1900?)


----------



## Wheeled Relics

bump because


----------



## Lux Low

Had a Little fun taking pictures of some hubs, Good Eye Candy* Lux Low Hubba Hubba*


----------



## glenn

I am finishing a 1901 Crescent number 31 and it came to me with a New Departure coaster hub on it's wooden rim. It's not marked A and there are no marks on the curved hubshell either but still fairly certain that's what it is. FWIW there is no grease port and there is a screw adjustment at the tip of the brakearm. At first I assumed it was a much later hub, then read this sticky and think perhaps it may be the original hub. I found a mention on a wheelemn thread of a 1900 Crescent catalog that offered a coaster brake option for $5. I have not seen the catalog so I can't 100% confirm.  Is is possible that this particular ND hub is the correct hub when this bike was new?


----------



## gazube

noticed on my early tandem the rear is corbin/ departure   what is the year? 1900? ill send photos if needed


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop

Just pulled this New departure duplex hub out of my collections it has a number 0977 stamped above the word duplex if you can see it!


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop

This was Gazube's now mine so I thought I would post a picture


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop




----------



## Paul DeBelling

Is this helpful at all. On a rim hanging in the garage


----------



## Rattrap

Hello!
A while ago i bought this Model A Hub and i have an inner part who came with an chainless Bike (Dürkopp). But i dont  think it belongs there ot if they were ever fixed onto  German bikes al all. Actually i searched the Internet for an while but the only Bicycle i found with a chainless Model A Hub was a Pierce from USA ( if i remember the Name right). I noticed slingt differences between the two hubs. Does that help in Dating the Hub more exactly? Can i combine the hubshell with the chainless inner parts, or has the hubshell changed over the Years slightly too?
Best regards Jürgen


----------



## TTs

Hello,

I'm collecting bikes from Peugeot (pre 1920). If you bought a Peugeot in these days you had the choice of different parts from a list in the catalogue as brakes, hubs etc. Peugeot always offered different hubs like the Peugeots hubs, Eadie, Torpedo (german) etc. and also New Departure.

I have three Peugeots with ND hubs. One is build 1902/3, another 1904 and the third around 1916. The older ones have Model A hubs with the first inscription on the brake lever and no oiler port (see picture).
The younger bike has a early Model C(?) build in. It's a bit different to the usual (younger) Model C hubs f.e. the brake lever. But see the pictures.

Here in Europe you cannot find parts for ND so I must import them from the States. For the Model C I ordered new brake disks and a new clutch spring.

Hope that helps a bit to date these nice hubs.

Thomas

New Departure 1902/03


 

 

New Departure 1916


----------



## TTs

A little correction: The younger bike should be dated 1916-1918. During this period the frame numbers for Peugeot bikes are not so clear as in other times because of the 1. world war. So the ND hub could be made 1918 as well.


----------



## mre straightbar

what page is new departure witch ad on


----------



## Maarten

Hi, I have a hub to show that is internaly very much the same as the New departure A hub but is also different
in some parts.
The brake arm is not original It was lost in the years so I made a new one .I do think the way of mounting is correct. The pins that come out of the
brake part are about 6,5 mm long so longer than the ones from the A hube and the nickel plated end cap (next to the shell) has no tooth for a model A brake arm.






The brake hub is part of a Dutch (like me) Fongers bicycle that was delivered first time on 6 july 1903 to Miss H.M.Dane living in Rotterdam.
 However it is not sure the hub was in this bicycle from the start. The spokes are a bit to short and that is not factory like to do that with there new
and expensive products.  All parts are marked F4 in as the photo below shows

Als strange is the shape of the shell.Not the round lines of the A hub but more the straight form of it`s predecessors.

If any one can tell what this for kind of hub is and/ ore have seen the small F4 ore similar number on other hubs,it would be good to read about.

Best regards,
Maarten


----------



## Harold (Pete) Allen

I have a ND WL front hub and ND Model C rear hub.  I'm trying to pinpoint year of mfg.  Pretty sure it's a Elgin.  According to the previous post the earliest year for the Model C is 1920, but I can't find anything on the WL front hub.  Any help would be appreciated.
Pete


----------



## Harold (Pete) Allen

glenn said:


> I am finishing a 1901 Crescent number 31 and it came to me with a New Departure coaster hub on it's wooden rim. It's not marked A and there are no marks on the curved hubshell either but still fairly certain that's what it is. FWIW there is no grease port and there is a screw adjustment at the tip of the brakearm. At first I assumed it was a much later hub, then read this sticky and think perhaps it may be the original hub. I found a mention on a wheelemn thread of a 1900 Crescent catalog that offered a coaster brake option for $5. I have not seen the catalog so I can't 100% confirm.  Is is possible that this particular ND hub is the correct hub when this bike was new?



I have this same hub on a 1899 During.  It is the original one as far as I know.


----------



## oldy57

Nice early New Departure, 40 hole, British market hub.


----------



## Maarten

Great!.
So now the second survivor of this type is shown here.
Very welcome to see the real brake arm with its inscriptions.


----------



## Harold (Pete) Allen

I have a 1929 Westfield with a Model C rear hub which is period correct.  The wheels were changed out in 1944 to 26" pneumatic. They were originally 28", so the spokes and all were changed.  I noticed the brake arm was a Model D.  I searched through Russell's barn today and I found a can of parts.  There were 11 1/2" spokes with nipples, a skip tooth rear axle and sprocket (no housing), a old pedal and some other miscellaneous parts.  There was a brake arm that only says New Departure and below the New Departure it says "Brake".  There is no model on it.  Would that have been the original arm from the Model C?


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Fresh find, the infamous controller 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

Jesse McCauley said:


> Fresh find, the infamous controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome find!!!

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/co...ryones-help-pre-1933.34160/page-5#post-184988


----------



## sm2501

Found one of these hubs. I see someone posted the same one early on in this post. I found out yesterday via Larkin Little that it was an Iver Johnson special makeup in 1908.


----------



## sm2501

I'd love to see what the shifter looked like.


----------



## bikiba

*"New Departure Coaster, P.&F.Corbin. New Britain Conn.U.S.A." on cast brake arm aka "1902 Model" & Model No. 5* - 1902 (Post #264; cat. Post #280; cast brake arm, straight hub shell)


----------



## dnc1

1902 model.
40 spoke hole model, for English market?
Thick sprocket.
Thanks to @ejlwheels for guiding me here.
Hub has been blasted and re-nickeled.


----------



## Brian R.

On Arm: "New Departure Pat No 20891 1898 21038 1900"
I've tried to find this hub on this thread, this site, and parts catalogues and can't find it. It doesn't have the tiny teeth on the brake arm and disc with three holes (parts A10 and A9 respectively). Instead it has a brake arm with three holes. It came on a bike I acquired recently which is in very original condition, and laced into a Lobdell steel lined wood rim with the patent date July 19, 1910. At first I thought this was an older version but the NOS 1908 hub posted by Pelletman in post #5 has the little teeth. The bike is a Hyslop, "manufactured" in Toronto sometime in the teens using rims and other parts sourced from the US. Would it have been cheaper to manufacture the hub without the teeth? Perhaps it was a cheaper version of the Model A used to compete in export markets? I was not able to find those patent numbers on the 'Net so I don't know if they are US patents or Canadian. Another possible explanation is that New Departure had the patent for the little teeth in the US but someone else held a similar patent in Canada. 

I was hoping dating the hub could help me date the bike, but no luck so far. If anyone has any information, other theories, or pictures, please post. If someone can find those patent numbers that would be great too! Attached are photos of the hub and the bike it came on. The hub looks a bit gold in colour and I think a previous owner coated it with varnish or shellac.


----------



## ccmerz

This is the same hub. Missing brake arm


----------



## ccmerz

Bought this wood wheel set (back shown). It is a 40 hole (front 32, I think) laced to the remainder of a new Departure shell.
What bike would this have been laced to? The only one I have seen with this configuration.


----------



## ejlwheels

ccmerz said:


> Bought this wood wheel set (back shown). It is a 40 hole (front 32, I think) laced to the remainder of a new Departure shell.
> What bike would this have been laced to? The only one I have seen with this configuration.View attachment 715901 View attachment 715902





That looks kind of like an Eadie shell.


----------



## ccmerz

ejlwheels said:


> That looks kind of like an Eadie shell.



I thought that as well for the longest time, until I saw in tiny stamped faded letters, New Departure.


----------



## bricycle

that's what became the "A" later.


----------



## oldy57

Brian R. said:


> On Arm: "New Departure Pat No 20891 1898 21038 1900"
> I've tried to find this hub on this thread, this site, and parts catalogues and can't find it. It doesn't have the tiny teeth on the brake arm and disc with three holes (parts A10 and A9 respectively). Instead it has a brake arm with three holes. It came on a bike I acquired recently which is in very original condition, and laced into a Lobdell steel lined wood rim with the patent date July 19, 1910. At first I thought this was an older version but the NOS 1908 hub posted by Pelletman in post #5 has the little teeth. The bike is a Hyslop, "manufactured" in Toronto sometime in the teens using rims and other parts sourced from the US. Would it have been cheaper to manufacture the hub without the teeth? Perhaps it was a cheaper version of the Model A used to compete in export markets? I was not able to find those patent numbers on the 'Net so I don't know if they are US patents or Canadian. Another possible explanation is that New Departure had the patent for the little teeth in the US but someone else held a similar patent in Canada.
> 
> I was hoping dating the hub could help me date the bike, but no luck so far. If anyone has any information, other theories, or pictures, please post. If someone can find those patent numbers that would be great too! Attached are photos of the hub and the bike it came on. The hub looks a bit gold in colour and I think a previous owner coated it with varnish or shellac.
> 
> View attachment 714813 View attachment 714814 View attachment 714815 View attachment 714816 View attachment 714817 View attachment 714818



Have a look at post 352 and 355. I had the bike in 355 and sold it last spring. British bike, probably Humber from what I could find. It is now in Toronto.


----------



## DJF

Gary Mc said:


> *Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 6 - 1906 ad*
> 
> View attachment 529617



Anyone here have one of these dual sprocket Corbin rear hubs??


----------



## SKPC

New Departure solid bar hourglass "M" Front that came with the Model D  w/o oiler. (late 32/early 33 1st version D?)   The bike the wheelset came on is a late 1933 Colson Motorbike. Early nickeled clincher 26" Lobdel's were laced to these hubs w/14/16 gage spokes.  These 26" Lobdel rims were started up around late1933 through the mid-30's. Most examples were early 30's bikes that I've seen.


----------



## cyclingday

A big thank you, shout out to Ed "Catfish" Popowitz for helping me get these two hubs mated up.


 

 These are labeled as Deluxe model D and Deluxe model WD.
I had only seen one other large flange New Departure hub before, and it was marked General Motors Corporation.
I had never heard of a Deluxe model D or WD hubset before.
Has anyone seen any literature on this hubset before?
I haven't explored the possibility of the front brake or two speed kits yet, but I suspect that they are both compatible.


----------



## fordmike65

cyclingday said:


> A big thank you, shout out to Ed "Catfish" Popowitz for helping me get these two hubs mated up.
> View attachment 801069 View attachment 801068 These are labeled as Deluxe model D and Deluxe model WD.
> I had only seen one other large flange New Departure hub before, and it was marked General Motors Corporation.
> I had never heard of a Deluxe model D or WD hubset before.
> Has anyone seen any literature on this hubset before?
> I haven't explored the possibility of the front brake or two speed kits yet, but I suspect that they are both compatible.



:eek::eek::eek:
@rustjunkie


----------



## rustjunkie

cyclingday said:


> A big thank you, shout out to Ed "Catfish" Popowitz for helping me get these two hubs mated up.
> View attachment 801069 View attachment 801068 These are labeled as Deluxe model D and Deluxe model WD.
> I had only seen one other large flange New Departure hub before, and it was marked General Motors Corporation.
> I had never heard of a Deluxe model D or WD hubset before.
> Has anyone seen any literature on this hubset before?
> I haven't explored the possibility of the front brake or two speed kits yet, but I suspect that they are both compatible.





Great find! The first one I ever saw (and only one I ever got) was on a ~1940 Schwinn Ranger at Memory Lane in the last 1990s, it was a DeLuxe WD. The bike was a a roller w/o any sheet metal.
Located a DeLuxe D with help from some friends and put the set on the Alexander Rocket. Never have seen another until now.


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Balloontyre said:


> Yup, Pre 33, hour glass style, 36 hole hub, no oil port on the one I have.  I'm told that a pre 33 model BM also exisists.




I found a hub that I believe is pre 33' and stamped New Departure Model B.M. - doesn't look like there is much info about them huh?


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Pre 33’ nickel plated New Departure Model B.M. 

Side by side with a later chrome plated ND S.M. they are nearly identical in construction save for the oil port & slide cover. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop

NOS Patent models


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop

I believe some of this could be of use for New Departure information


----------



## Roger K

Here's pictures of three of my ND brake arms. Tried to search but couldn't find any pictures of what hub the "Racer" arm came from?
The text on the upper left arm says "Swedish patent Nr 10415"


----------



## Viewmaster

Gary Mc said:


> *1912 Pierce Catalog*
> 
> 1912 Pierce Catalog page from pelletman
> 
> View attachment 531221
> 
> Known Pierce-New Departure Coaster Brake, year unknown (redline1968)
> 
> View attachment 531222



I have this one...


----------



## mr.cycleplane

New Departure Model 'A' hub I got out of Faber's Cyclery in San Jose in the early 1980's. Very complete original-n.o.s. and never laced into wheel.


----------



## Jesse McCauley

For Reference - 
New Departure Model F / FX are apparently oversized versions of the Model M intended for tandem or MC use (I'm looking for one) 
Model K freewheeling rear is also for tandem or MC use


----------



## Miq

@Handyman scored an early 1900's Iver with this ND Model A coaster.  1907-1913 Iver 


Is there already a name people use for this style arm?  Victorian Little Arm?


----------



## Jesse McCauley

New Departure Model F & FX

F is the scaled exact enlarged copy of the M 
FX is even larger with a floating axle 

Pictures for scholarly reference. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Jesse,
What are the dates, for these?


----------



## Jesse McCauley

@GiovanniLiCalsi I believe the F is from 1901 based on literature I have found and the dated bearing cage. 
The FX I believe is slightly later from 01' - 10' or thereabouts. 

The ND F & FX were certainly short lived hubs in the grand scheme, I think they were trying to compete with some very established competitors in the field such as Corbin.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Thanks!
Very nice hubs...


----------



## Motoguzzipaul

I am going to have some NEW cog's (sprockets) made unless some one has spares?
  would anyone be interested in one?
  These are   10 Tooth cogs   for Corbin Duplex, New departure Duplex 5,-8 hubs with the larger hole ( 1.58" )
 and may have some made for  A hubs !!!


----------



## Motoguzzipaul

Since I couldn't find any
  I had some made   3/16"and 1/4"
and put some up for sale in the  For sale Forum


----------



## fordmike65

Motoguzzipaul said:


> Since I couldn't find any
> I had some made   3/16"and 1/4"
> and put some up for sale in the  For sale ForumView attachment 1020575
> 
> View attachment 1020574



Nice...but pretty sure I used a ND D 10t cog on my single speed Corbin


----------



## Miq

@Jesse McCauley posted (#383) the top of this page from the Jan 26, 1905 "The Iron Age" mag.  Here's the Model B on the bottom half too.


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Here is another one for the hub archive @Gary Mc 

New Departure Controller / Iver Johnson patented hub. 
This style of the controller features the brass rivets through the shell of the arm to secure the brake shoe in place. 
Also shown are NOS variations of the arm, likely steps in the evolution of the design.


----------



## Jesse McCauley

An unaccounted for entity! 
@Gary Mc  I'd love to try and get this shoe-horned into the first posting as it seems to be the only missing Corbin model listed.

Corbin Model 9 with single drive cog for belt drive motorcycles. Ca. 1909


----------



## Barnegatbicycles

1915 new departure jr


----------



## Gordonwilliamson

Can anyone give me an indication of age of this hub, New departure model a narrow
It’s on a bike of unknown age or make in Uk.

thanks

Gordon


----------



## bricycle

from 1902 catalogue, 1901 and just prior?


----------



## 1936PEDALER

I want to use this, but it looks like it’s missing the brake arm. Any advice or help identifying this is appreciated


----------



## 1936PEDALER

1936PEDALER said:


> I want to use this, but it looks like it’s missing the brake arm. Any advice or help identifying this is appreciated
> 
> View attachment 1365031
> 
> View attachment 1365032
> 
> View attachment 1365033
> 
> View attachment 1365034



It came on an Edward Crist Navy 24” bike


----------



## pedal4416

@1936PEDALER its a Model A hub.


----------



## Jesse McCauley

@1936PEDALER sent you a pic of an ND A arm for you


----------



## andybee75

From a swedish undated post card:


----------



## Thoroughbred

Hello 

Great thread !!! I have a 1905 Reading Standard Thoroughbred motorcycle it has a BB hub. I’m always looking for any info on early rear hubs. 

Currently I’m lookin for Model B parts. I have unidentified early belt drive clincher rim attached to a New Departure Model B empty hub. Any help will be appreciated.

PS I’m looking for parts for my 1905 Reading Standard. Need pedal cranks, rat trap pedals, eccentric, new departure 36 spoke front hub, gas tank, battery box, coil, Thor carb and Thor rear hub, Thor front hub, fenders too lol 
Garth three zero six two two two seven three seven six


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Thoroughbred said:


> Hello
> 
> Great thread !!! I have a 1905 Reading Standard Thoroughbred motorcycle it has a BB hub. I’m always looking for any info on early rear hubs.
> 
> Currently I’m lookin for Model B parts. I have unidentified early belt drive clincher rim attached to a New Departure Model B empty hub. Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> PS I’m looking for parts for my 1905 Reading Standard. Need pedal cranks, rat trap pedals, eccentric, new departure 36 spoke front hub, gas tank, battery box, coil, Thor carb and Thor rear hub, Thor front hub, fenders too lol
> Garth three zero six two two two seven three seven six
> 
> View attachment 1601572
> 
> View attachment 1601573
> 
> View attachment 1601574
> 
> View attachment 1601575
> 
> View attachment 1601576
> 
> View attachment 1601577
> 
> View attachment 1601578
> 
> View attachment 1601579



Good luck - @Barnegatbicycles is the only person I know with a Model B and thats only because it was mine.


----------



## Thoroughbred

Thanks Jesse 
Any idea on who has a original sprocket and big nut for my BB hub? Thank you


----------



## mr.cycleplane

Interesting early New Departure item just showed up on ebay I thought might be of interest!


----------



## JO BO

Any idea of year of this early Corbin? Will get better pics. Someone thought 1905-6 because of small size chain req. early
Indians used a lot of these I believe perhaps Thor,Yale Merkel also but Indian was primary customer I understand. Would like ads/ literature to nail down years used thanks


----------



## fordmike65

JO BO said:


> Any idea of year of this early Corbin? Will get better pics. Someone thought 1905-6 because of small size chain req. early
> Indian (camel backs) used a lot of these I believe perhaps Thor,Yale Merkel also but Indian was primary customer I understand. Would like ads/ literature to nail down years used thanks
> 
> View attachment 1641526



@Velocipedist Co.


----------



## DJF

Riddle me this, what is the following New Departure hub?
Little more detail in my post:









						Mystery hub, please help identify. | Motorized Bicycles
					

Here we have a New Departure Model D Triplspeed hub, however....  It is a prototype sold recently at the Grandchild's estate sale of AJ Musselman.  Supposedly 20s-30s prototype with left hand motor drive gear but for what is anyone's guess.  I have included pictures hoping someone can help...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Oilit

DJF said:


> Riddle me this, what is the following New Departure hub?
> Little more detail in my post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mystery hub, please help identify. | Motorized Bicycles
> 
> 
> Here we have a New Departure Model D Triplspeed hub, however....  It is a prototype sold recently at the Grandchild's estate sale of AJ Musselman.  Supposedly 20s-30s prototype with left hand motor drive gear but for what is anyone's guess.  I have included pictures hoping someone can help...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1734212



That's an excellent question. One end looks (mostly) standard New Departure Triplspeed, the other end is nothing I've ever seen before. Maybe somebody was working on a three wheeler? I'd guess it's a prototype of some kind.


----------



## DJF

Thats my guess.


----------



## Bryan Akens

Can  anyone  give  Me  any  details  on  a  brake  I  have  recently  aquired......It  was  on  a  wooden  rim.....32  spoke.....It  is  called  a   Cinch.......and  on  the  brake  arm  which  is  very  short.....it  says  Riggs  Spencer  Company......Rochester  New  York.....any  input  would  be  helpful  Thanks....


----------



## fordmike65

Bryan Akens said:


> Can  anyone  give  Me  any  details  on  a  brake  I  have  recently  aquired......It  was  on  a  wooden  rim.....32  spoke.....It  is  called  a   Cinch.......and  on  the  brake  arm  which  is  very  short.....it  says  Riggs  Spencer  Company......Rochester  New  York.....any  input  would  be  helpful  Thanks....



Pics?


----------



## Archie Sturmer

Thoroughbred said:


> Thanks Jesse
> Any idea on who has a original sprocket and big nut for my *BB* hub? Thank you



The hub in the second post looks more like a Corbin, but not just because the brake arm reads “*Corbin*” but also the internal parts that actuate the brake (2 prongs versus 3).

So maybe it might be a Corbin model 5-B, motorcycle coaster brake, instead of a ND model BB.
Kind of looks that way from the pictures.

I believe that Scott McC may sell axle nuts for Corbin hubs, (but I am not sure what makes them any different from other axle nuts). https://www.ebay.com/itm/293051532161?campid=5335809022


----------

